#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-01
<fifty-sevenC> Heyyo
<fifty-sevenC> There is a bug in the installer for Ubuntu when used for Chromebooks. If I install ubuntu-server and install the ubuntu-mate meta package will it end up the same?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, maybe ask in #ubuntu ?
<fifty-sevenC> Asking that appears to have started a flamewar. :)
<YankDownUnder> fifty-sevenC: It'll be the same...with the exception of the way that the base is installed, really...it's simple enough to test out, if anything else.
<xlindsay> i have a question: when i suspend and restart pc i sometimes lose wifi. does that happen to anyone else?
<xlindsay> loses*
<YankDownUnder> xlindsay: Yes.
<xlindsay> is the problem reported?
<h8r1dx4> Hi guys , Id like to get involved more with Mate , where do I start ? I cant really code besides Python . But I use mate Every day and rate I should give something back. Do you guys need Testers ?
<Codfection> u mean invovle in open source mate project
<Codfection> involve*
<ouroumov__> ?
<h8r1dx4> jip :-D
<sarwar> how to load new softwares
<h8r1dx4> Do you want to know how to install software ?
<sarwar> yes I want to draw a sketch.
<h8r1dx4> Gimp will work for that
<sarwar> OK I try..Thanks
<h8r1dx4> do you want me to tell you how to install it ?
<sarwar> I think Gimp is already installed. first I check then let you know.
<h8r1dx4> cool
<andy____> hey can anybody tell me that how i can update my all drivers ?
<andy____> hey please anyone tell me how can i update my drivers as video quality in ubuntu is way poorer than to win 10 in my system
<h8r1dx4> try apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<h8r1dx4> this will update all software and drivers
<andy____> this is doing nothing in terminal
<h8r1dx4> try sudo apt-get update
<h8r1dx4> it will ask for your password
<andy____> yes after that ?
<h8r1dx4> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<andy____> then ?
<andy____> do i have to reboot ?
<h8r1dx4> did it install any software ?
<andy____> nothing much
<h8r1dx4> mate-display-properties
<andy____> monitor
<h8r1dx4> can you set it higher there ?
<andy____> it was already set to max
<andy____> but still video quality color production is poor
<h8r1dx4> then you might need nvedia / Ati Drivers , not really my area
<andy____> okay btw i tried updating nvidia drivers but got error saying having broken packages or not installed
<h8r1dx4> you can try sudo apt-get -f install to fix broken packages
<ouroumov_> andy____,
<ouroumov_> Did you enable the proprietary driver in Welcome -> Getting Started -> Driver?
<ouroumov_> Also what do you mean "Video Quality"?
<ouroumov_> damn
<wang> Hello\
<ouroumov__> hey wang
<wang> Are you chinese?
<ouroumov__> no
<wang> How can i creat an icon on desktop in this system?
<wang> ubuntu mate
<ouroumov__> right click -> Create Launcher
<wang> I use chinese
<ouroumov__> !cn | wang
<ubottu> wang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ouroumov__> If you need help in your native language, go there
<wang> let me try
<ouroumov__> I don't know the chinese equivalent of "Create Launcher", sorry :/
<wang> Thank you
<ubuntu-mate> Hello :)
<ouroumov__> hello ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> man this linux thing is better than windows
<ubuntu-mate> coming back to Ubuntu Mate from Linux Mint
<ouroumov__> yup
<ubuntu-mate> <-- Greetings from Australia
<ouroumov__> hunterFamily, greetings from France
<sslove> oi cara
<hansacker> hello everyone
<hansacker> i installed ubuntu mate today and installed "xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra" to get extra screensavers. now there's only a black screen in screensaver-mode even when i selected one of the default ubuntu-mate-screensavers.. any ideas?
<Akuli> hansacker, i believe you can run xscreensaver from a terminal if you want to use that instead of the default mate one
<hansacker> Akuli: i would like to use the mate-screensaver because its pretty easy by default and it worked before installing the new screensavers. in the config menu theres even now a long list of all the screensavers including the default ones but - as i said - black screen
<Akuli> you could remove whatever you've installed and hope everything works... other than that i dont know how to help
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, sorry to bother you. Can you take a look at this? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/possible-memory-leak-in-mate-panel/7717/15 There's a good chance mate-panel and possibly eom are leaking memory all over the place in the LTS. I don't know what to do regarding a possible bug report. File against both?
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Yes, file against both. But will require evidence of a leak.
<ouroumov> Okay. Launchpad or github?
<hansacker> Akuli: hm. i would like to use some of the new screensavers, so removing them is not a valid optin
<Akuli> ouroumov, is that 16.04_
<Akuli> ?
<ouroumov> Akuli, yes.
<Akuli> so 14.04 is fine?
<Akuli> somehow i guessed it :) no surprise to me
<ouroumov> Dunno, haven't attempted to reproduce on 14.04
<ouroumov> Is 14.04 using MATE 1.12.1?
<Akuli> 1.8.2
<Akuli> :)
<ouroumov> k
<hansacker> i have another question. im running ubuntu mate on a notebook and i'm used to do a douple-finger-click on the touchpad to paste the clipboard.. this does not work and even the gui-tool to configure the mouse behavior does not perform the action i set
<hansacker> then i added a startprogramm "/usr/bin/synclient TapButton2=2" and that does not work, too. i would like to thank someone for help
<fifty-sevenC> Why is there no 14.04.5 installer for Ubuntu Mate?
<Akuli> fifty-sevenC, there is
<Akuli> you just need to find it
<fifty-sevenC> ??? The downloader points to 14.04.2
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> then you can install from a mini.iso, or just upgrade
<fifty-sevenC> Well I am hoping I can upgrade. :)
<fifty-sevenC> 3.16 is an old kernel.
<fifty-sevenC> Old kernel, new hardware. Eyyy
<fifty-sevenC> On another note, I'm going to try to install 14.04 just to I can upgrade it to 16.04 in hopes I can bypass the gfxboot bug
<fifty-sevenC> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1608599 && https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1608603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608599 in mate-panel (Ubuntu) "Possible Memory Leak in mate-panel" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608603 in mate-panel (Ubuntu) "Possible memory leak in eom" [Undecided,New]
<fifty-sevenC> Ok, gfxboot workaround. Use 14.04 live disk. gfxboot error complaint type help, then press enter and it boots. lmfao
<fifty-sevenC> and no trackpad
<fifty-sevenC> Old kernel is old :(
<flexiondotorg> Right, I'm off. Bye...
<ouroumov> Bye
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello!
<ouroumov> hi DarkPsydeLord
<DarkPsydeLord> how are you?
<ouroumov> I'm good. You?
<DarkPsydeLord> well working... (sort of)
<DarkPsydeLord> you know i usually take a few mins per hour to distract myself from code and sysadmin
<ouroumov> ^^
<DarkPsydeLord> anyway im just drinking tomato juice and reading some cache to check if i can be helpful at all XD
<ouroumov> reading cache?
<DarkPsydeLord> sorry log im thinking about other things hahahaha
<ouroumov> ^^
<ouroumov> What company do you work for DarkPsydeLord? (If you can say)
<DarkPsydeLord> well i work at 2 different places 1 is a mistery so i cant say anything about it (its not cia or nasa) just commercial stuff
<ouroumov> SpaceX!
<DarkPsydeLord> and im the IT manager of a shoe company yes it sounds weird but its true
<ouroumov> lol
<ouroumov> Okay ^^
<DarkPsydeLord> the frye show company
<DarkPsydeLord> shoe not show!
<DarkPsydeLord> lol
<TwoNotes> Upgrade 15.10 to 16.04.1 went perfectly.  Even the WiFi dongle works.  w00t
<DarkPsydeLord> NICE!
<TwoNotes> Now I should not have to do that again for a few years (hopes)
<DarkPsydeLord> but its been a while since i encountered any issue with upgrading
<DarkPsydeLord> or wifi
<DarkPsydeLord> specially on any buntu
<TwoNotes> All those nay-sayers a few months ago about what a dog 16.04 was didn't know what they were doing
<DarkPsydeLord> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> well i had a few troubles related to wifi in arch a few months ago but well that was you know my mistake
<DarkPsydeLord> as almost everything i do in arch
<TwoNotes> It is easy to 'make mistakes' with Arch...
<DarkPsydeLord> common mistakes
<TwoNotes> My headless x86 file server box and Rpi3 still run Arch.  I don't touch them now that they work
<DarkPsydeLord> well im always curious about aspects of linux so my arch machines are usually learning machines
<DarkPsydeLord> and i break em often
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> *cough* every 15 days *cough*
<TwoNotes> Is it possible to do an Ubuntu upgrade using a downloaded iso instead of over the network - it took hours.
<ouroumov> Depends on how you set up your partitions
<ouroumov> If you have a separate /home partition then yes
<DarkPsydeLord> ^
<TwoNotes> I don't mean replace the system with a new one.  I mean keeping all installed apps and configs
<TwoNotes> I always have a separate /home
<ouroumov> Well in that case, not that I know of
<DarkPsydeLord> well as a linux user i will tell no upgrade from live iso is possible
<DarkPsydeLord> and geek from hell i will say
<DarkPsydeLord> theoretically is possible if you know the packages that must be upgraded!
<DarkPsydeLord> but ofc that is a long long list
<DarkPsydeLord> which is way easier using net install to handle that for you
<Akuli> netinstall isos are awesome
<DarkPsydeLord> and having separate home folder make the whole thing easier for a clean install
<Akuli> just install and everything's up to date
<DarkPsydeLord> indeed!
<TwoNotes> I just worry about some outage hitting in the middle of it.  With an iso on a DVD I know the ISPcan't break my upgrade.
<Xinerama> What's up people?
<APoliTech> hi all!
<nomic> hi yankdownunder
<YankDownUnder> nomic: Peace
<kodi-1> I have a problem with screen res on my resbarry pi mate installation
<kodi-1> can someone assist
<kodi-1> ?
<nomic> is your screen display less than the screen width
<nomic> kodi-1
<nomic> http://www.opentechguides.com/how-to/article/raspberry-pi/28/raspi-display-setting.html   kodi-1
<nomic> disabling overscan
<nomic> may be your problem kodi-1
<kodi-1> yes ... i saw something about it
<nomic> i had problem where picture was < monitor size
<nomic> I disabled overscan ^ re article
<kodi-1> but the file doesn't look like in the post, so I didn't wat to do bad things ...
<nomic> rebooted .. fine
<nomic> no
<nomic> Uncomment the #disable_overscan=1 (Remove the #)
<nomic> you back up file first
<nomic> isn't problem
<nomic> if your screen shows less than monitor size
<nomic> that is your problem
<kodi-1> found it
<kodi-1> I will soon reboot and check
<kodi-1> THANKS
<nomic> come backk - report
<nomic> if ok
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-02
<RedStickHam> hello
<RedStickHam> anyone using Ubuntu-Mate for ham radio?
<RedStickHam> I've installed it on an Asus laptop
<RedStickHam> I replace Mint with Ubuntu-Mate
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> Morning ouroumov
<ouroumov> morning flexiondotorg
<ouroumov> I hear your account of the sprint on linux unplugged, it was nice
<ouroumov> heard *
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, :-)
<ouroumov> !
<ouroumov> Matey!
<ouroumov> The fabled bot.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, A different MateyBot
<flexiondotorg> This one just bridges IRC to HipChat.
<ouroumov> Right, you mentionned that too
<flexiondotorg> I may bring to "real" matey back soon though. He was fun. I miss that guy :-)
<ouroumov> I haven't had the pleasure of knowing him, but I'm sure he's better than the bot in the French chatroom.
<ouroumov> (That one is rude.)
<MateyBot> <Wimpy> Hi
<ouroumov> It's alive. :o
<flexiondotorg> Oooh. I can control it from HipChat
<ouroumov> Nice
<bittin> :]
<raspberry> Hi, I've got a question, how to enable SPI1 on raspberry pi3? I've tried the normal way just like on the Rpi Zero but it doesn't work here
<ouroumov> raspberry, hi
<ouroumov> I'm no expert, you should ask on the forums
<ouroumov> More visibility there
<raspberry> yeah, the problem is I've already tried what they suggest and say it should work and unfortunately still the same
<ouroumov> You've asked on our forums? ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/ )
<raspberry> no, not there yet
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello everyone!
<SuperEngineer> 0?
<ouroumov> !
<DarkPsydeLord> in binary?
<DarkPsydeLord> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> 01101000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100001
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<SuperEngineer> 01
<SuperEngineer> [& that was a score, not a binary] :-;
<bennabiy> What would cause the advanced menu to work on the server, and x2go sessions, but not on remote desktop sessions? All I get is a single pixel, and ps shows it is running, but when I disable advanced menu, I get the normal menu back
<DarkPsydeLord> sorry my bad.
<DarkPsydeLord> anyway i greeted in binary
<DarkPsydeLord> since UGT is a common netiquette practice i believe Bah Weep Granah Weep Ninni Bong can be used but binary its far more universal
<raspberry> hi guys
<SuperEngineer> raspberry: having checked the list, "guys" is not on this channel - sorry.  [tho your not on this channel either so who cares?!]
<SuperEngineer> *you're
<mate|94453> hi every one, i haven't sound in my pc
<bennabiy> who forked the advanced menu from mint? I have a couple questions.
<DarkPsydeLord> turn your speakers on! LOL
<DarkPsydeLord> we need more info about it thats not enough
<DarkPsydeLord> SuperEngineer: that was funny but not sure if it was intended
<mate_CRAZY> hello in here. Anyone having suddenly issues with mate-desktop and lightdm  regarding the pixbuff ?
<TwoNotes> AFter my recent upgrade to 16.04.1, I seem to have lost the Folder Color feature.
<bennabiy> what meta package can pull in the ubuntu-mate desktop setup in a debootstrap environment?
<Akuli> bennabiy, just debootstrap the system, chroot into it, set up bootloader and hostname and otherstuff and then install the desktop
<bennabiy> this is for ltsp environment
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate-desktop is the package you're looking for
<bennabiy> no bootloader
<bennabiy> thank you
<mate|48608> hi i haven't sound on my pc, i'm using ubuntu 16.   thanks
<angeldeathx> hola todos
<mase-tech> hi
<mase-tech> I have a problem with the network manager
<mase-tech> the applet in the top right does not start
<bennabiy> What environment variables does mate-menu use?
<mase-tech> I dont understandt
<mase-tech> I use standard
<mase-tech> It is almost a fresh install
<bennabiy> mase-tech: I was asking a general question... as to your issue with network manager, what are you running? 16.04?
<mase-tech> yes
<bennabiy> mase-tech: are you connecting to IRC through the same computer?
<mase-tech> yes
<bennabiy> (Is your issue just with network-manager or with networking in general?)
<mase-tech> I seems no issue with network manager, it is the appelt in the top right which does not appear
<mase-tech> I know the essid and pw of the connected ap
<mase-tech> so I used "network connections"
<bennabiy> mase-tech: I am not a fan of the network manager anyways :) I usually just go old school and /etc/network/interfaces it
<mase-tech> auto lo
<mase-tech> iface lo inet loopback
<mase-tech> this is the content
<TechChristoph> Mase-tech what irc-client do you use ?
<mase-tech> x chat
<mase-tech> hi
<bennabiy> xchat or hexchat?
<mase-tech> what is there a connection between x chat and the network appelt ???
<bennabiy> mase-tech: interfaces is a way to manually specify your interfaces for your network. I have found it to be much more reliable and stable, and not subject to the whims of the ether...
<bennabiy> have you tried deleting the applet and adding it again?
<mase-tech> no I havent
<mase-tech> I want to have the appelt to see a choice of available networks
<mase-tech> where is the problem
<mase-tech> problem soved with unistall narwork manager
<mase-tech> and install wicd
<mase-tech> restart
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-03
<malaverdiere> Hi *. I wanted to install ubuntu mate 16.04.1 on an older laptop - but dedoimedo's review of Ubuntu gave me pause... In your experience, are the bugs he mentioned fixed by now?
<ouroumov> Hi malaverdiere
<ouroumov> Do you have a link to the review please?
<malaverdiere> hi ouroumov
<malaverdiere> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-xerus.html
<ouroumov> Thanks
<ouroumov> Are you using realtek cards?
<malaverdiere> nope
<ouroumov> The samba stuff hasn't been fixed. I'm not sure auth required is a bug or a feature.
<malaverdiere> I'm more concerned about the MTP support and overall stability
<ouroumov> MTP?
<malaverdiere> for connecting my android phone
<ouroumov> MTP is not mentioned on this review I think (CTRL+Fed)
<malaverdiere> no, but he mentions the phone support
<ouroumov> Then again, he's rocking nautilus + rhythmbox, you can try caja + vlc.
<ouroumov> Anyway
<ouroumov> There's problems with xenial that's for sure.
<malaverdiere> how's the out-of-the-box experience with mate?
<jojom8> you got that right XD
<ouroumov> The network thing is very serious imo.
<ouroumov> Especially if you're on a wifi-only system
<jojom8> i have problems with it, sometimes
<malaverdiere> :(
<jojom8> But it really only depends on your system
<ouroumov> Then there's the freaking gvfs-smb bug
<ouroumov> Which mostly hit you if you're on a wifi hotspot, afaik
<jojom8> I'm running m8 on a bananna pi & it's working pretty much flawlessly
<ouroumov> malaverdiere, you're using the live session of Ubuntu MATE now?
<malaverdiere> nope - that system is on Linux Mint XFCE.
<malaverdiere> Since Mint is getting nearly indentical to Ubuntu, I figured I might as well go for the original
<ouroumov> well you should try it if you want an idea of <what it feels like
<malaverdiere> the rough spots rarely show then :)
<jojom8> I'm using MATE right now
<ouroumov> malaverdiere, Mint18 is based on Xenial. So much of the bugs will hit you as well.
<malaverdiere> That system is on mint17
<malaverdiere> that xfce setup just doesn't handle the 'hand-touching-the-trackpad' issue well
<ouroumov> Hm
<ouroumov> Well maybe you can dual boot Mint+UM for a while?
<malaverdiere> not a bad idea
<malaverdiere> thanks for the tips. g'night (or g'day)
<ouroumov> night ^^
<hanzo9283> good morning everyone
<ouroumov> morning hanzo9283
<hanzo9283> morning ouroumov
<hanzo9283> hows everyone doing?
<ouroumov> I'm doing fine. How about you?
<ouroumov> Man you have an IP that starts with 1., that's cool.
<hanzo9283> and that mean? @_@
<ouroumov> hanzo9283 (~hanzo9283@1.9.107.48) has joined #ubuntu-mate
<hanzo9283> ok.... hahahaha i dont know anything about that
<hanzo9283> i just installed ubuntu mate recently on my old laptop
<ouroumov> cool
<hanzo9283> im still new to this... so im sorry if im slow in certain areas :D
<ouroumov> No problem
<hanzo9283> where are you from ouroumov?
<ouroumov> France
<hanzo9283> WOW.... you are on the other side of the planet @_@
<ouroumov> Where are you? ^^
<hanzo9283> whats the time there?
<hanzo9283> im from Malaysia
<hanzo9283> :D
<ouroumov> :D
<ouroumov> So how do you like Ubuntu MATE so far? Any problems?
<hanzo9283> i like it... it works great on my laptop... although this laptop has problem of not allowing me to install window 7 or 8 or 10
<hanzo9283> something about ACPI compliant
<hanzo9283> and my gpu stopped working
<hanzo9283> the laptop is ASUS K40AB series
<ouroumov> You've gone through the "Getting Started" steps of the "Welcome" splash screen?
<hanzo9283> yup
<hanzo9283> thats how i got here XD
<ouroumov> There's a "Driver & Firmware" install step
<hanzo9283> yup.. found it.. but it says ATI RADEON HD 3200... this laptop GPU is ATI RADEON HD4570
<ouroumov> weird :o
<hanzo9283> yup... ive done some research about it.. and most of them says HD4570 is integrated graphics, and only activated if u are playing games
<hanzo9283> but it wont even activated manually
<hanzo9283> so 95 total online or just username?
<ouroumov> Total online at the moment
<ouroumov> But few of them are currently watching this window
<ouroumov> A good chuck are asleep
<hanzo9283> owh.... ok... @_@.... kinda like lurker XD
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> IDLE is a proud and honorable tradition on IRC.
<hanzo9283> downloading this flightgear... i just love simulator
<ouroumov> I'm gonna smoke one
<ouroumov> bb
<hanzo9283> okk
<hanzo9283> i touch something and now the toolbar on the bottom of the screen not hiding it self anymore.. anyone got an idea?
<thb> bonjour j'ai quelques pb sur raspberry Pi3 et ubuntu mate . chromium cratch systematiquement  et le logiciel bitscope n'affiche pas de trace..merci pour votre aide
<alkisg> thb, english?
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thb> merci
<edihediawan> HELLO
<edihediawan> test
<edihediawan> anyone can help me to ask some my questions ?
<edihediawan> how to improve max speed in ubuntu mate on raspberry 3 ?
<edihediawan> raspberry 3 if wanna use as pc desktop, which better OS should be use ? ubuntu mate or raspbian
<muhamad> hi
<muhamad> are you come from Indonesia?
<muhamad> sounds your name is Indonesian style
<muhamad> my answer it depend on what you will do with the OS
<muhamad> if you want for daily working, Ubuntu Mate is better
<muhamad> like me i use Ubuntu Mate for my work as software engineer
<muhamad> in my personal notebook
<SuperEngineer> Yahoo account list hacked.  If [like me] you have a spam dump mail a/c with them - change password now.
<DarkPsydeLord> thanks for the info!
<SuperEngineer> NP
<pierre> hi
<pierre> english here ?
<Akuli> yes
<pierre> ok thanks
<pierre> this room include also the raspberry pi3 device ?
<Akuli> pierre, yes, when someone knows something about it :)
<pierre> ok cool
<pierre> even other flavor like lubuntu for raspberry ?
<Akuli> they have their own channels
<Akuli> so usually not
<pierre> ah sorry i'm using both
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> doesn't matter what you're using, i'm helping on many different distributions' channels even though i can only use one at a time :D
<pierre> im under ubuntu mate for rasp pi3 so and i have some sound troubles
<Akuli> run alsamixer on a terminal
<Akuli> is it looking like it should?
<pierre> ok i try
<pierre> the sound trouble only appears with youtube video an infernal scratch  ...lol ...
<Akuli> and you haven't muted it in youtube?
<pierre> no cause at the begining it works and after a little time i encoutered this trouble
<pierre> sorry i have to reboot... i ll be back
<pierre> hi back
<pierre> with my sound troubles under rasp pi 3 and ubuntu mate
<pierre> it seems it appears under youtube
<bmarsolais> First time here so thanks for the help.  I'm using as RPi3 connected to a 4K monitor.  Instead of configuring itself to 192x1080 which the monitor can do, it goes to 1846x945 (or something close to that.  Don't remember exaactly.)  Why does it do that and how can I force 1920x1080p?
<bmarsolais> "It" means the RPi3 is configuring itself to the wrong screen size.
<bmarsolais> I deteremined the screen RPi3 configuration from System > Hardware > Displays.
<bmarsolais> I'm running Mate 16.04
<bmarsolais> Updated the system yesterday.
<christoph> window 2
<pierre> please what other video player could i instal under raspberry pi 3 cause vlc take much ressources
<pierre> sound but images saccaded
<rahtgaz> install mpv and smplayer as the front end if you need one. But mpv alone should suffice for best resource optimization
<rahtgaz> besides its better than vlc these days
<pierre> ok i try to install smplayer
<pierre> thanks
<pierre> hope it will be better
<rahtgaz> it will. However it won't install mpv for you, I think. It will instead bundle with another player called mplayer. If that is the case, don't forget to install mpv and then set smplayer to use that in the preferences
<rahtgaz> also, pierre, smplayer is positively ugly when you first launch it. Don be put off. It's just its default skin from a drunken developer, or a joke. You can change the skin in the preferences
<bmarsolais> I'm using as RPi3 connected to a Dell P2415Q 4K monitor.  Instead of the RPi3 configuring itself to 1920x1080 which the monitor is spec'ed to do, it goes to 1846x945 (or something close to that.  Don't remember exactly.) Why does the RPi3 do that and how can I force 1920x1080p?  I updated the system yesterday.  Using Mate 16.04.  RPi3 final video configuration determined using System > Hardware > Displays.
<bennabiy> who is maintaining the package mate-menu?
<Akuli> apt-cache show show mate-menu
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> apt-cache show mate-menu
<Akuli> says
<Akuli> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bennabiy> how would I go about updating my system with the latest source of mate-menu on bitbucket?
<mate|98846> Hello
<mate|98846> Forgot to change my name oops
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: Are there PPA's made available?
<bennabiy> not that I have seen
<bennabiy> I could make it if I knew where all the files were supposed to go.
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: You might want to dig into the developer's wiki - if you're game enough to have things broken...KDE/Plasma has a "backports" PPA for "cutting edge" stuff...I'm sure, that buried somewhere in the wiki, is the same for "Mate"...
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: You can always look into the source tarballs: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<bennabiy> YankDownUnder: thank you, that is true
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: Always remember, though, to exercise caution - because, inevitably, you will break things. BIG things. :)
<bennabiy> YankDownUnder: Not afraid to break things...
<bennabiy> I just need to fix this
<bennabiy> and I would like to be testing my fixes against the latest source
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: Fix...er...fix what?
<bennabiy> mate-menu
<bennabiy> display is broken on remote X sessions
<bennabiy> unless piped through ssh
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: Hmm...you sure it's an issue with Mate and not necessarily the "listening" ports for the X server...? Just wondering...
<name> hello
<ouroumov> hi name
<name> i just install ubuntu mate , could anyone tell me where is the software depository please ?
<name> it's not on the menu ?
<ouroumov> System -> Welcome, then click "Software"
<name> sorry , where i click Software ?
<ouroumov> When the welcome application opens, there's a button named "Software"
<ouroumov> You can also get to it through:
<name> ok i look thank you :-)
<ouroumov> System -> Administration -> Software Boutique
<name> ok bye for now ...
<ouroumov> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-04
<nico_> any one home?
<book> Hey Guys, what devices are you using Ubuntu Mate on?  I'm on a fanless latitude 3150 and im loving it.  100 times better than a chromebook!
<book> any humans in here?
<book> pornbots?
<book> humans with pornbot intentions?
<featherstone> book: samsung netbook and raspberry pi 2 & 3
<book> nice, sounds delicious!
<book> how well does it run on on your samsung netbook?
<featherstone> everything runs great except Chrome and Firefox are a little sluggish
<featherstone> which isn't bad for 2 gbs of ram and a 1st gen atom chip
<bennabiy> YankDownUnder: It would have to be quite something that everything else appears except that one program.
<YankDownUnder> bennabiy: Something missing? Something additional? Part of an "extras"?
<book> ahh ok, featherstone.  that seems sweet.
<book> i run dual core atom 330s, for my 1TB ownCloud server and another for my OpenVPN and Mopidy server.
<YankDownUnder> 1tb...hmm...I've got 8tb, about to go shopping for another 4tb...can never have enough storage...
<ouroumov> book, that 3150 is from the processor model?
<ouroumov> (Intel Celeron N3150?)
<book> Celeron N3540 - Quad core
<book> holy shat - do you have the family and every 3rd cousin on your ownCloud?  lol
<book> ouroumov, is that storage all for you?
<ouroumov> Hm?
<loot> bot
<Codfection> can I install ubuntu mate on xubuntu
<Codfection> or vice versa
<ouroumov> Codfection: yes, but a clean install is better
<Codfection> ouroumov, you mean one de only
<ouroumov> I mean the furthest from baseline your system strays, the hardest it will be to get support.
<Codfection> clean install = xubuntu or mate
<ouroumov> Yeah
<Codfection> but in this case I can choose only one
<ouroumov> What's wrong with having only one? Did you want to field test both then make a choice?
<Codfection> I wanna keep switching between these 2
<Codfection> with same apps
<Codfection> installed
<WhyAreLess> Hi. Just wanted to say thank you guys for this awesome distro :) Probably the best one I've ever used. Keep up the good work
<Mister_Q> flexiondotorg ping
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i was here yesterday to relate some youtube videos troubles with epipahny and mpidori browser ....under ubuntu mate , lubuntu but  with xubuntu all is fine ... don't know really why
<oracle> good morning
<ouroumov> hi mchasard, hi oracle
<ouroumov> mchasard, can you restate the problem?
<oracle> hi ouroumov
<mchasard> i was under lubuntu or ubuntu mate before and noway to readyoutubevideo with midori or epiphany browser ... with firefox no troubles
<mchasard> so migrate to xubuntu all is fine for any browser
<flexiondotorg> Mister_Q, pong
<ouroumov> mchasard, what versions of those OSes?
<Mister_Q> flexiondotorg I've already send you the link on telegram ;)
<ouroumov> g'day flexiondotorg
<mchasard> 16.04
<mchasard> even in the hmtl 5 page the extension was in red ...ot works under xubuntu
<mchasard> and this is with several device
<mchasard> raspberry pi 3 , eeepc 701
<flexiondotorg> Mister_Q, Ahhh, it's you :-)
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, o/
<Mister_Q> flexiondotorg, yup It's me :D
<Sp1r1t> what's the difference between man and help under CLI?
<rahtgaz> help will show you help for the shell builtin commands.
<rahtgaz> This is so, because otherwise to get help on those you would have to go to "man bash" and look for the command there
<Sp1r1t> i don't get u @rahtgaz
<ouroumov> help is commands inside your shell, meaning the program that listen to commands you type
<ouroumov> man is for commands provided by programs that are not your shell, such as: htop, nano, etc
<rahtgaz> Ok, you can issue normals commands like launching programs installed in your computer. for instance grep is an actual program
<rahtgaz> other commands aren't actual programs, but instead they are a commands that only the shell understands
<rahtgaz> help allows you to more quickly see the documentation on those shell-only commands
<rahtgaz> But bewware...
<rahtgaz> the shell does have some builtin commands with the same name of installed programs
<rahtgaz> for instance,
<rahtgaz> if you type 'type -a echo' you will see it exists as a builtin command and as a program in /bin
<rahtgaz> this is on purpose, because the shell redefines some of those programs
<rahtgaz> sometimes when you are reading the man on a program, you may see it telling you that the shell has its own built-in version of that program
<rahtgaz> so you know, that is a command like the echo command above. It exists as a program, but also as a shell builtin
<rahtgaz> the help command allows you to see those
<rahtgaz> to see the documentation, i mean
<rahtgaz> hope i made any sense
<guest-3uRgbz> hi,
<ouroumov> hi guest-3uRgbz
<guest-3uRgbz> i just log in it's the first time i use ubuntu mate and i got my:  name + gest + other . coulr anyone tell me what other is please ??
<guest-3uRgbz> is that to register someone else ??? in my computer .... when i put my password it dos not log in other ? so what is for please anyone
<guest-3uRgbz> ?
<guest-3uRgbz> hi ouroumov could you help me to understand what is other for when i start my computer please ...!!!
<guest-3uRgbz> anyone to help me please .. is that the chat for UBUNTU MATE ......!
<guest-3uRgbz> I'm new to Ubuntu MATE , how can I get practical help , please  ...............?
<guest-3uRgbz> is there any other Chanel i can get help .... anyone .... !
<Sp1r1t> how do you scan an entire drive / disk using clam av on ubuntu mate?
<Sp1r1t> either CLI or GUI?
<Sp1r1t> thanks so much rahtgaz! very explanatory
<Akuli> why would you do that?
<azeem> hello all
<Sp1r1t> i'm suspecting that my ubuntu mate is infected
<Sp1r1t> it behaves.. funnily
<Akuli> Sp1r1t, create a new user account, and you're good to go
<maro> The SSL certificates for the Ubuntu MATE site don't work?
<skinux_> I'm having trouble playing DVDs. I get black area over DVD menus or just over the whole movie area.
<skinux_> I'm using VLC 2.2.2
<maro> Do you also see invalid SSL certificates?
<bennabiy> ouroumov: Can you point me in the right direction of how to troubleshoot the Advanced menu not appearing on remote X? (only a single white pixel)
<skinux_> Umm...maro...I don't know
<skinux_> Oh..wait..that wasn't to me
<tomrbland> Hi everyone, I'm just after a bit of help. I'm running MATE on my Rasp' PI3 and I'm trying to develop a script that gets the machine setup in the way that I want it for development. Part of that is setting a static IP. Usually I'd just edit network/interfaces with the setup info. But with the introduction of Predictable Network Interface Names it m
<tomrbland> eans I can't just use eth0 as the interface name and it just work. It has to be some name based on the MACaddress of the interface. There seems to be many workarounds for this on the web. The most common solution seems to revolve around adding "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" in various places. This doesn't seem to work for me.
<tomrbland> I can't use the given enx* name because I need this script to work on any PI, not fixed to one MAC address.
<tomrbland> The other solutions I've seen involve editing several files then setting up links etc. Is there not a nice simple way to get back to the old eth0?
<ouroumov> hi tomrbland
<ouroumov> I think at least one user discussed it on the forum.
<ouroumov> Afaik (I'm not a rpi user) setting the linux kernel boot parameter to net.ifname=0 should be enough
<ouroumov> bennabiy: hi
<ouroumov> bennabiy: sorry, I don't know, about that at all
<bennabiy> Is there someone in here who would? I just forked mate-menu to get access to fixing it
<bennabiy> ouroumov: thank you for getting back to me
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hi. I might have some bad news. I think that leak may be in a core MATE component, because I've noticed even pluma is affected (Still as a side effect of the EOM slideshow)
<tomrbland> thanks, I'll keep trying with ifname=0
<ouroumov> tomrbland,
<ouroumov> you need to sudo update grub for that change to take effect, I think
<ouroumov> * sudo update-grub
<tomrbland> ouroumov: the PI doesn't use grub.
<ouroumov> bennabiy, most the mate devs hang out in #mate-dev
<ouroumov> tomrbland, argh
<tomrbland> ouroumov: I know!
<carolo> hi?
<james000-> Hi, I'm trying to get my Wacom CTL-490DW-S to map to a single monitor, rather than my entire array. As per http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Dual_and_Multi-Monitor_Set_Up I have identified the names of my monitors and have then proceeded to run xsetwacom to map it to said monitor, as such.. http://pastebin.com/Tu76vP5U However the command fails and I do not know why
<james000-> In an ideal world, the ubuntu mate devs would have build a configuration utility similar to the one found in stock ubuntu, which, as I understand it, does not work on GTK2 systems
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-05
<james000-> I take it no one's really around the answer my question at god knows what in the morning, what would be a better time to ask?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> when Ubuntu Mate 16.10 will be release?
<maxstirner_> hi there
<flexiondotorg> https://plus.google.com/+MartinWimpress/posts/8Wmy92Y8m9q
<ouroumov> Cool.
<DarkPsydeLord> nice :)
<antConsole> Does anyone know how to adjust the setting of a thinkpad's trackpoint? I'm using a x200 and the mouse setting don't seem to do anything for the trackpoint.
<james000-> Hay, is anyone able to help with my preciously posted question here or am I better off asking in another channel?
<Akuli> what was your question?
<james000-> "Hi, I'm trying to get my Wacom CTL-490DW-S to map to a single monitor, rather than my entire array. As per http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Dual_and_Multi-Monitor_Set_Up I have identified the names of my monitors and have then proceeded to run xsetwacom to map it to said monitor, as such.. http://pastebin.com/Tu76vP5U However the command fails and I do not know why
<Akuli> doesn't seem to be ubuntu mate specific, i'd try #ubuntu
<james000-> ok
<james000-> But there are gui tools for regular ubuntu
<james000-> Which as I understand it will not run on mate
<swift110> hey all
<captain> hi everyone
<ouroumov> hi captain / Guest35659
<Guest35659> Thx ouroumov :) do you know how to change my nickname?
<ouroumov> Sure: /nick new_nickname
<ouroumov> But if you want to get captain again, that wn't work
<ouroumov> Nickname is reserved by someone who has set protection on it, hence the nick change you experienced
<ouroumov> ^^
<Captain-Liberty> Thx a lot friend :)
<DarkPsydeLord> im back!
<DarkPsydeLord> can you help me setting my new graphics card in my macbook pro ultra retina doble sugar mountandew oSX 12 kraken rum?
<DarkPsydeLord> sorry im bored... its friday and well not much to do at work :S
<ouroumov> james000-, you know the name of the application?
<james000-> Which application sorry?
<ouroumov> Ubuntu's configuration utility
<james000-> Oh, it's "Wacom control panel"
<james000-> But don't worry now
<james000-> I was able to fix the issue in the end
<james000-> I found a python script that did some hardcore maths on the tablet to scale it manually to a single monitor
<james000-> works a treat now
<ouroumov> james000-: that's great. I don't think anyone else on the forums ever mentioned doing something like that, and I don't know if you have an account on the forum, but if you do please write a post about how you solved it in the "Tips & Tricks" section :)
<james000-> I'd be happy to do so
<ouroumov> Awesome ^^
<ouroumov> Forums are @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<james000-> ouroumov, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/scale-your-wacom-tablet-to-a-single-monitor/8036
<thiru> Hi everyone
<thiru> Just installed Ubuntu Mate -- Looks exciting. Thanks so much for all your contribution.
<visan> hello
<visan> @thiru totaly agreed ubuntu mate is amazing good bye windows
<thiru> can anyone please help me with this
<thiru> Before you can compile modules, you need to have the following installed...
<thiru> make
<thiru> gcc
<thiru> kernel headers of the running kernel
<thiru> Searching for GCC...
<thiru> The path "" is not valid path to the gcc binary.
<thiru> Would you like to change it? [yes]
<thiru> What is the location of the gcc program on your machine?
<thiru> im not able to find it
<thiru> for installing vmware tools
<nomic> gcc isn't installed
<nomic> what are you running
<nomic> should always there
<nomic> is installe don mate
<nomic> ib nate#]
<nomic> on mate
<odroid> spricht man hier deutsch ?
<nomic> z.z.
<nomic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<odroid> danke
<radnick> yo
<radnick> !kickban bollo
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-06
<Gallomimia> can't seem to open a file browsing window.... any thoughts?
<Gallomimia> oh. no it's open just on a screen that's absent
<ouroumov> :o
<Gallomimia> workaround is maximize, then drag it to somewhere sensible
<alkisg> Gallomimia: maybe you have 2 screens, one of them not visible? What's the output of `xrandr`?
<veselin> Hi, anyone with tool tip problem on eclispe?
<lazlo> ako obidem kos pri mazani suborov-ubuntu mate???????????????????????????????????
<lazlo> SOLVED
<Zoobyy> Out curiousity does anyone here use OBS Studio? I've installed it before in the past but for some reason on Ubuntu Mate it's giving errors when trying to install.
<christoph> good morning
<jakesden> my default ubuntu mate theme is broken, all the menu items are clumped together and is broken
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> just to get some experiences with ubuntu-mate under raspberrypi 3 ?
<mchasard> cause i find it not really adapted to this device ...not really smooth
<ouroumov> mchasard, ?
<mchasard> oui ?
<mchasard> yes
<ouroumov> mchasard, I don't understand what you're here for. Do you have a specific problem you need help with?
<mchasard> not really but here theres some guys under raspberrypie3
<mchasard> cause i migrate for an ubuntu more smooth xubuntu or lubunt
<ouroumov> They have rpi versions?
<mchasard> yes its different flavors
<ouroumov> In that case you should try them, make your own opinion. :]
<mchasard> yes but i would like to get some other experiences guys
<ouroumov> Right, well you're welcome to wait around. Maybe some rpi owner will manifest himself. Alternatively you can also post about it on the forums. (There's even a French section @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/french )
<mchasard> ok thansk to you
<mate|55480> uh, is there a chat channel?
<ouroumov> What do you mean?
<bekks> mate|55480: #chat :)
<mate|55480> i mean is there a chat channel made by ubuntu mate on the irc server?
<teward> mate|55480: for what purpose?
<teward> this is the Ubuntu MATE home channel
<mate|55480> talking/discussion
<teward> mate|55480: general talking/discussion, or Ubuntu MATE-centric?
<mate|55480> yup
<teward> that was a question
<teward> not a statement
<teward> so answer the question
<teward> which type of 'discussion' do you mean
<bekks> "yup" isnt a valid answer for a question containing "or".
<mate|55480> eh, nvm, i guess this is the only channe;
<mate|55480> channel*
<ouroumov> It's the only Ubuntu MATE channel
<teward> mate|55480: this is the only MATE-centric channel
<mate|55480> i see
<teward> if you want general discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat
<mate|55480> alright, ty
<ouroumov> You guys were out for blood?
<bekks> No, not at all.
<teward> I just haven't had coffee yet so I'm a tad harsher than one would like without coffee
<teward> that said, coffee run
<ouroumov> That's a good idea, I'm gonna have some too.
<SuperEngineer> teward: re "I just haven't had coffee yet so I'm a tad harsher than one would like without coffee"...
<SuperEngineer> I just haven't had coffee yet so I'm a tad harsher than one would like without coffee
<SuperEngineer> <teward> if you want general discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat
<SuperEngineer> lmfao
<pavlushka> teward: again, why? is the coffee machine broke!
<pavlushka> *broken
<teward> pavlushka: i assume you mean "is the machine broke again"
<teward> pavlushka: five people demanding a single coffee maker which can make up to 12 cups of coffee at once
<teward> i'm the fifth
<teward> the coffee's gone
<teward> so i had to brew more
<teward> hence, no coffee.
<teward> ... until now that is
<teward> :)
<pavlushka> teward: yep, poor you, why this kind of things happens frequently only with you?
<teward> pavlushka: because reasons
<pavlushka> teward: something is fishy, I smell conspiracy
<teward> pavlushka: that said, i need something around 4 cups a day to operate effectively so...
<pavlushka> teward: is that like oil in the machine or grease?
<pavlushka> may be grease
<pavlushka> teward: when I see your nick, it reminds me of coffee!
<teward> pavlushka: first cup is to turn on the machine, second is to get it started up to full power, third and fourth is putting more fuel into the tank
<bekks> Sounds like your cups are too small :D
<pavlushka> rofl
<teward> bekks: or the coffee cools off too fast, or I distribute my coffee intake over a 12 hour period of time :)
<bekks> Consider getting 20oz cup :)
<sfarber53> Can anyone point me to a simple how-to or tutorial for getting Samba to work. I used it years ago, but I haven't been able to duplicate my old methods. Can anyone help me with this?
<Akuli> i just use nitroshare :)
<Akuli> install it on both systems, run it and you're good to go
<YankDownUnder> sfarber53: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/02/15/easy-file-sharing-with-smb-quickstart-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-lts-linux/
<ouroumov> YankDownUnder, sfarber53 look up "caja share" in the software boutique
<ouroumov> Server section
<YankDownUnder> Fair enough. So many ways to make a cup of coffee, so many ways...
<system> test
<ouroumov> hm
<musashi> hello there?
<ouroumov> hi musashi
<musashi> hey ouroumov
<musashi> first time on here and trying linux
<musashi> ive been reading about ubuntu mate and how easy it is to install on older pc's
<ouroumov> Yup
<ouroumov> You're booted into the live session?
<musashi> ive got it installed on an old compaq presario f500 little shitter and it seems to be running fine however there is no wifi connection
<musashi> ive tried a few command line fixes but nothing
<ouroumov> Is this the machine you're typing on?
<musashi> yes it is
<ouroumov> You're connected by cable I take it?
<musashi> yes that is correct
<ouroumov> Start by clicking the network icon in the top right corner, disable wifi for a while then enable it back on
<musashi> I have nothing related to wireless on the dropdown menu unfortunately
<ouroumov> Is your system fully up to date by the way? There's been a number of bugfixes in Networkmanager since 16.04 was released
<ouroumov> musashi, that's weird, you should at least have "Enable Networking" and "Enable WiFi"
<musashi> yes, ive updated everything i could find after install
<musashi> yeah i thought that was weird as well
<ouroumov> Did you went through the Driver & Firmware install steps from the "Welcome" Splash screen?
<musashi> yep ive tried all the additional driver steps
<ouroumov> Okay
<musashi> it gave me one proprietary driver which i used
<ouroumov> Please post the output of the command: lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<musashi> thanks will do
<fefo_> hi
<ouroumov> hello fefo_
<fefo_> :)
<musashi> this is what i was given
<musashi> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<musashi> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<musashi> http://termbin.com/i922
<ouroumov> Thanks
<ouroumov> Okay so weird, very weird
<fefo_> compiz works in ubuntu-mate?
<ouroumov> fefo_, yes
<ouroumov> fefo_, you can enable it via MATE Tweak
<fefo_> ty
<musashi> yeah so not sure
<musashi> is there an easy way to install a microsoft wireless driver?
<ouroumov> No
<ouroumov> You can't install MS drivers on Linux
<musashi> ok
<ouroumov> musashi, fyi I googled "ubuntu BCM4311 wl" but I'm currently using my phone's hotspot and it takes forever to load pages
<ouroumov> Maybe you'll be faster at it than me
<musashi> no worries, i appreciate it
<musashi> what would you need?
<ouroumov> Well I'm not sure, things like that depends on the hardware. It can be as simple as adding a parameter in /etc/modprobe.d/module.conf and as complicated as compiling source code
<ouroumov> Can you please also post the output of the following command: ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<musashi> will do
<musashi> http://termbin.com/g16k
<musashi> this is what it gave me
<ouroumov> Very weird. I mean first your Ethernet doesn't show up in lshw, then your wifi doesn't get assigned a logical name
<ouroumov> I don't get it
<musashi> is the laptop too old maybe?
<musashi> i ran a comand in terminal and it showed my wireless card was present
<ouroumov> That's not usually a problem, though there have been a troubling trend towards regression lately
<ouroumov> musashi, yes, the lshw command did that too, you can see the output if you open that first link you gave me
<ouroumov> But it didn't list the cable connection, for some reason
<ouroumov> I'm starting to wonder if wifi and cable may not be handled by the same card, but I've never seen that before
<ouroumov> Oh maybe it's a permission issue, hang on
<ouroumov> Please post the output of the command: sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<ouroumov> (I added the "sudo")
<ouroumov> It will require your password
<musashi> ok thanks, sorry if im not much help this is my first time running anything linux lol
<musashi> can do but ive run soe other things that required password and it wouldnt allow me to type anything
<musashi> ill try this
<ouroumov> no musashi
<ouroumov> It's not that it doesn't allow it
<ouroumov> You're typing your password in the dark in the terminal
<ouroumov> There's no stars echoed
<ouroumov> It's normal
<musashi> got ya
<musashi> Use netcat.
<ouroumov> Damn I still can't load pages
<ouroumov> Oh right
<musashi> yep it worked, you were right
<ouroumov> But all you got was "Use netcat"?
<ouroumov> Probably because it timed out too soon
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> Then just type "sudo lshw -C network" in the terminal, copy the output with CTRL+SHIFT+C and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<musashi> will do
<ouroumov> Ehr I still can't load pages
<ouroumov> You know what musashi, maybe it'd be better for you to ask on our forums
<ouroumov> People with decent connections will be able to take a look
<ouroumov> Forums are here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/ if you post give the output of "sudo lshw -C network", "ifconfig" as well as the version of Ubuntu MATE you're using and your up to date status.
<musashi> will do ill give it a try there thanks
<musashi> thanks for the help!
<ouroumov> Sorry I couldn't be more useful. :x
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-07
<danny_> Hi, Ive just installed Ubuntu mate on my laptop and the wi-fi dont seems to appear in the section: '' aditional drivers'' what should I do to make it work?
<featherstone> danny_: what chipset is the wifi card?
<danny_> Humm... how I know that... do you have a line of command to know it?
<danny_> Sorry for the poor quality of my english... Im a French Canadian
<featherstone> danny_: lspci | grep -i wireless
<featherstone> lol...that's quite alright danny_
<featherstone> you will have to add sudo if you are not root
<danny_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<danny_> that is my answer
<featherstone> danny_: does the interface show up with an ifconfig?
<danny_> a what? LOL
<featherstone> unfortunately Broadcom wireless drivers are not well supported under Linux
<featherstone> danny_: ifconfig will display network interface information
<danny_> ifconfig
<danny_> ok Ill check it
<danny_> eno1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 2c:76:8a:d1:4b:38
<danny_>           inet addr:192.168.0.17  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<danny_>           inet6 addr: fe80::6039:af7d:4838:9aa6/64 Scope:Link
<danny_>           inet6 addr: fe80::705:2ee2:e3bb:1960/64 Scope:Link
<danny_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<danny_>           RX packets:986 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<danny_>           TX packets:799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<danny_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<danny_>           RX bytes:341433 (341.4 KB)  TX bytes:67517 (67.5 KB)
<danny_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<danny_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<danny_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<danny_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<danny_>           RX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<danny_>           TX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<danny_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1
<danny_>           RX bytes:22740 (22.7 KB)  TX bytes:22740 (22.7 KB)
<danny_> wlp7s0b1  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 94:39:e5:4f:16:be
<danny_>           inet6 addr: fe80::90ac:c581:c2b8:80fa/64 Scope:Link
<danny_>           inet6 addr: fe80::3235:3793:4b1e:c9eb/64 Scope:Link
<danny_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<danny_>           RX packets:129 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 frame:0
<danny_>           TX packets:59 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<danny_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<danny_>           RX bytes:12214 (12.2 KB)  TX bytes:11390 (11.3 KB)
<featherstone> looks like it did install drivers for your card...the wlp7s0b1 is your wireless card if just isn't configured with your wireless network
<danny_> damn... I dont understand... With Xubuntu everything worked flawlessely
<danny_> ... Im a little bit disapointed :P
<featherstone> danny_: did your wireless work upon install? what version of Xubuntu was it...16.04?
<danny_> nop it was... 15. someting
<danny_> :P
<featherstone> that might have something to do with it...for some reason Cannonical shipped a LTS version that has wireless issues with it
<featherstone> supposedly 16.04.1 was supposed to fix it but reports are that it didn't
<danny_> ok... so it is with all the 16.04 distro of Ubuntu?
<featherstone> I believe so...some of the flavors might have work arounds for it but I believe it is a problem across the board
<featherstone> try just restarting your network stack and see if you can then select a wireless network
<featherstone> sudo service networking restart
<danny_> ok
<featherstone> danny_: are you fairly new to Linux?
<danny_> Im not new... but Im not very good in command lines.
<danny_> I use linux mind with cinammon on my PC
<danny_> and used to use Xubuntu on that laptop
<danny_> I used a little bit of majaro on it but I did not liked it
<featherstone> fair enough...it does take some getting used to...I wasn't very comfortable with it at first either...now I try to do most things with it...I have a lot to learn though
<featherstone> what didn't you like about Manjaro?
<danny_> I had some issues with firefox
<danny_> the text did not always appeared
<danny_> Of all the desktop Ive tried... XFCE was my favorite
<featherstone> huh that's weird...Antergos and Apricity also make some really nice Arch distros...not to detract from Ubuntu-Mate...I am running it right now on my old Samsung netbook
<featherstone> it is nice and lightweight
<danny_> With a XFCE? or MATE environnement?
<featherstone> I was saying that XFCE is nice and light...but really so is Mate
<danny_> Im tryong MATE because Ive saw a review on FPS in gaming... and MATE was the king... so I give it  a chance
<danny_> My laptop is for testing
<danny_> the distros
<featherstone> have you tried the Software Boutique in Ubuntu-Mate?
<danny_> not for now
<danny_> but it seems well made
<featherstone> yeah Wimpy and the team have done an excellent job making installing common software easy
<featherstone> any luck with the wireless after resetting the networking?
<danny_> Ill try it
<danny_> usually I see all the connection possible
<danny_> I look connected but the connection dont work
<featherstone> ah...well that's actually good...it does sound like the wireless bug is getting you...a networking restart should fix it
<latitude> is there a recommended IDE for C/C++ with Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<ouroumov> Probably the same as with Ubuntu
<Joe_T> thanks for a great distro
<blackwater> hey guys, I'm having some problems with compiz after upgrading to MATE 16.04.1 LTS
<blackwater> constantly crashes, i rebooted and windows are missing their borders/controls, can't move with Alt F7. Switched back to marco for the time being, but I don't know if this is a mate 16.04 issue, or a 16.04 issue in general
<bahamut127> good evening... any gurus on?
<bahamut127> having some major issues with freezing when selecting 3rd party and/or updates on install.  using 16.04.1 is this a known issue?
<segmastar> Hello?
<segmastar> Anyone Here?
<YankDownUnder> Everyone's sleeping. Or the world has ended.
<segmastar> Oh,sorry.It 16:30 here
<YankDownUnder> It's 18:30 here...must be way too late (or way too early)
<segmastar> Do you know thing about installing Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> segmastar: Yes. What's the issue?
<segmastar> I want to install Ubuntu on my external hard drive but it can't boot.
<segmastar> It shows like: Can't find /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod   grub rescue>
<YankDownUnder> segmastar: "It can't boot" - which means what, exactly...?
<segmastar> Just like that. Can't find boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<segmastar> grub rescue>
<YankDownUnder> So then you didn't install "grub" on the MBR of the primary hard disk in the machine?
<segmastar> I do install
<segmastar> And the file normal.mod is exactly there
<segmastar> And I install ubuntu on main partition.
<YankDownUnder> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/03/how-to-install-ubuntu-1604-xenial-xerus.html
<SuperEngineer> or put a live dvd in machine & do a grub-instal?
<segmastar> But I have installed grub on my hard drive
<SuperEngineer> but it ain't working, is it?1
<SuperEngineer> ?!
<YankDownUnder> segmastar: If you read completely through the link I just posted, you might be able to resolve the issue...
<segmastar> yep
<segmastar> YankDownUnder:Can't access that url.
<YankDownUnder> As per what SuperEngineer had stated, give that a go. You can't access the URL?
<SuperEngineer> [also, is a windows dual boot machine?]
<segmastar> yeah.Due to the Firewall Great Wall
<YankDownUnder> Oh, lovely.
<segmastar> SuperEngineer:No. It's on my external hard drive.
<YankDownUnder> Follow what SuperEngineer just stated...use the bootable DVD and do "grub-install" and read the options.
<SuperEngineer> ah!!! are you sure of where you installed grub to is where it's looking on power up?
<segmastar> Yes.There is only one partition on my hard drive.
<SuperEngineer> your internal or external hard drive?
<segmastar> No,Another is swap partition
<segmastar> external
<SuperEngineer> hmmmm...
<SuperEngineer> with external drive connected & powered, use live disk or usb
<segmastar> Hard to deal with.I've tried 3 times.Failed
<segmastar> What?
<SuperEngineer> run ubuntu as a live system from your install disk or install usb.
<SuperEngineer> check you can see your ubuntu instal once live disk is fully running
<SuperEngineer> then instal grub from live disk/usb
<SuperEngineer> ....
<segmastar> sudo grub-install /etc/sdc like that?
<SuperEngineer> yup
<SuperEngineer> hang on!   /dev/sdc  - surely?
<SuperEngineer> [and from the live system the sudo may not be needed]
<segmastar> Okay. Finished Installing. Of course it should be dev:)
<SuperEngineer> :-)
<SuperEngineer> next... is that external drive set as a bootable disk?  [bios, uefi]
<segmastar> No.It doesn't work
<segmastar> Now the screen showed before disappear.
<segmastar> Just boot from my internal hard drive.
<segmastar> No useful message shows.
<SuperEngineer> The next option is *very* risky without knowing what's on your internal drive... install gub to /dev/sda???
<SuperEngineer> seek other advice before considering
<segmastar> to /dev/sdc/!\
<segmastar> not sda
<SuperEngineer> The next option is *very* risky without knowing what's on your internal drive... install gub to /dev/sda???
<SuperEngineer> seek other advice before considering
<segmastar> Again not sda. It's sdc.and nothing happened.
<YankDownUnder> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/03/how-to-install-ubuntu-1604-xenial-xerus.html
<SuperEngineer> again - that's why I am suggesting SDA!!!! do you have an SDA?
<SuperEngineer> thanks YankDownUnder
<segmastar> Of course.Or how can I use this xchat?
<SuperEngineer> the live disk!
<SuperEngineer> ask on #ubuntu ?
<SuperEngineer> ask on #ubuntu-uk ?
<segmastar> Okay.I'll have a try
<SuperEngineer> or use YankDownUnder's link???
<SuperEngineer> [and he/she still doesn't want us know what's on sda?!!!]  hmmmmm
<SuperEngineer> oh well ;-)
<YankDownUnder> either in China or North Korea.
<segmastar> I'm in China :)
<SuperEngineer> agreed - may not be "conveniant"
<YankDownUnder> Many Chinese here in Australia.
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-cn
<YankDownUnder> Argh...meanwhile, there is an #ubuntu-cn => Chinese channel for Ubuntu (and all flavours)
<SuperEngineer> :)
<SuperEngineer> I bet the most often asked question there is, "how do I set up a VPN" ;-)
<YankDownUnder> Yes - spot on there - most of the tech-heads I know here (the Chinese folks) "assist" in that matter...ahem...
<SuperEngineer> praise & well done to them
<lain__> Hey, Is there anything I should know before i start using mate, i've been using debian for a few years now so I know a little bit.
<rampdog> anyone having issues installing VBox guest additions?
<Gallomimia2> how odd. i started an install from inside a live session, got thru all the setup options, and the window just closed.
<Gallomimia2> the desktop has the spinning wait cursor when i mouse over, and other than that, the system is running fine. but there's no install happening.
<Gallomimia2> anyone else seen this?
<ouroumov> Gallomimia2, not that I'm aware of
<ouroumov> Gallomimia2, did you check the .iso's integrity using the provided checksums?
<Gallomimia2> don't think i did. but i have used this particular LiveUSB to install on another system successfully
<ouroumov> Gallomimia2, maybe go for the Install route at boot time?
<ouroumov> Instead of going through the live session, I mean
<Gallomimia2> could be... i'm fussing with crypto and LVM tho
<Gallomimia2> i always get problems using those
<Gallomimia2> hm. there does seem to be a lot of stuff in /target
<Gallomimia2> very interesting.
<gallomimia2> ouroumov: negative. cant mount crypto and lvm without a terminal
<mertcan_> how can ı use this
<ouroumov> You seem to be using it
<ouroumov> He seems to have stopped using it
<ali1234> yeah i got a silly pm
<ali1234> why do i only get silly pms from this channel?
<ouroumov> Because here you're on top of the nick list
<ouroumov> Just change nick to "zali1234" and nobody will bother you anymore
<Gallomimia> hey. for some reason my mate panel menu won't open. it clicks and changes color, but the menu never appears. i can't launch any programs!
<Gallomimia> you know... aside from the ones i have as buttons
<ouroumov> The standard menu?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<ouroumov> Weird
<Gallomimia> just allava sudden stopped functioning
<Gallomimia> tried rebooting to fix too. no joy
<ouroumov> It was working before?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<ouroumov> What did you do?
<Gallomimia> might have something to do with putting my 2nd monitor back on the system
<ouroumov> Did you try removing the menu from the panel then adding it back?
<Gallomimia> uh, i just tried adding a 2nd one. still won't work
<Gallomimia> the "other" type of main menu seems to still work
<Gallomimia> oh well. good enough for now...
<mate|67362> o7
<mate|67362> Does AMDGPU Pro work with Ubuntu Mate?
<ouroumov> mate|67362, does it work with Ubuntu?
<mate|67362> Far as I know yes
<mate|67362> I currently have elementary OS Loki which is based on Ubuntu 16.04 but I get "unsupported os" when attempting to install so as a new linux user and pure amd guy looking to possibly move on
<ouroumov> If it works in Ubuntu 16.04 it will work in Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<ouroumov> But if Loki is based on 16.04 and it's not working, well I'm not too optimistic
<mate|67362> Yea . .  I think from what I read the kernel has to be rebuilt to enable some cik setting or something.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-31
<Jack_Sparrow> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.13.1~dfsg-4ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1420 kB, installed size 5520 kB
<angelika> just looking how it works
<angelika> I'm newbie of Mate and like it
<ouroumov> angelika, cool
<ouroumov> angelika, much information & friendly ears on our community forums should you need it
<angelika> I like learning by doing
<ouroumov> angelika, are you a Ubuntu MATE Newbie or a linux-in-general newbie?
<alinka> now I'm 2 times in this channel .-)
<ouroumov> Yep
<alinka> my machine has only 2GB RAM
<alinka> when internet/wwww started in Germany I have been sometimes 2 time in usenet or mailinglists
<ouroumov> So you're an old school user, got it.
<alinka> as m. and f.
<ouroumov> I don't understand that last statement.
<alinka> I reflected interactions on base of gender-communication
<alinka> as man and women
<alinka> I was studying and working in a highschool for social work
<alinka> and I wrote a message to the computer scientists with a thankwell for free communication, but knew that it had been created by the military-tech complexe
<ouroumov> uhuh
<alinka> but loved Howard Rheingold and Joseph Weizenbaum
<alinka> and was full of hope for a scientifical and peaceful future
<alinka> which kind of server is weber.freenode.net ?
<mate|99129> hi
<UnClaimedCoder> Hello
<UnClaimedCoder> How is everyone today?
<alinka> hello
<alinka> I'm upset about f++++ politics and wars.... so I don't feel fine
<teward> i'm feeling chaotic evil but eh
<teward> :p
<UnClaimedCoder> I can understand the sentiment, alinka
<UnClaimedCoder> lolz. teward.
<alinka> thx, elisabeth
<UnClaimedCoder> I am neutral good for the most part.
<UnClaimedCoder> I am a big fan of Ubuntu Mate.. but this is first time I realized there was an IRC Channel.
<alinka> I just reading: https://hexchat.github.io/
<alinka> I've had problems with bitmask... and configuring openvpn
<alinka> I didn't study IT, but social work and have another awareness about technology and can't handle it so well...
<Jack_Sparrow> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-4ubuntu1.3 (zesty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<alinka> sorry for boring you
<alinka> thx! I'll try it again
<UnClaimedCoder> oh yorue not boring
<alinka> I really love coming into touch with netizens, Elizabeth
<alinka> that's a real good explanation: https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tips.html#tor
<UnClaimedCoder> he should have quit a few movies ago
<UnClaimedCoder> lol
<alinka> thx for working on ubuntu, teward
<ouroumov> UnClaimedCoder, FYI Ubuntu MATE would like to Claim you.
<ouroumov> UnClaimedCoder, you might be interested in this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/active-bounties/14289
<UnClaimedCoder> didnt know that was a think interesting ill look into it.
<alinka> I'll bookmark the page on hexchat and will go off now
<UnClaimedCoder> also ouroumov, love the punny way you asked.
<ouroumov> <UnClaimedCoder> also ouroumov, love the punny way you asked. -> "punny"?
<ouroumov> UnClaimedCoder, do I know you in real life by any chance?
<ouroumov> This is an unusual word that is actually quite common in my lab fsr.
<UnClaimedCoder> nope.
<ouroumov> ^^
<UnClaimedCoder> i dont know you IRL
<UnClaimedCoder> punny as 'full of pun'  pun a funny remark usually sarcastic but not necessarily in a negative context.
<ouroumov> Ah, got it.
<UnClaimedCoder> where you said that mate would like to claim me. since my name is unclaimedcoder.
<ouroumov> Wordreference failed me so I assumed it was a misspelling of either "Puny" or "Funny" ^^
<UnClaimedCoder> understandable
<UnClaimedCoder> you have to understand this is coming from someone who has a bad habit of speaking out loud in 1337 even today in 2017
<ouroumov> Damn
<UnClaimedCoder> "IRL", "LOLZ", "w00t" that kinda of thing
<UnClaimedCoder> as a chid of the 80's and someone who has the same relationship with the internet / computers as jim carrey character in cableman did to tv / cable.. i guest it was inevitable.
<ouroumov> Damn I got distracted from my VM install
<UnClaimedCoder> sorry if I am being weird
<ouroumov> UnClaimedCoder, being weird is not an issue.
<UnClaimedCoder> okay thats goodd
<UnClaimedCoder> i have that issue alot in real life, not so much online, but even here some still do
<ouroumov> I'm gonna grab a smoke, bbl.
<UnClaimedCoder> anyone else here?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<UnClaimedCoder> hello nomic
<ouroumov> Damn that install is so slow.
<ouroumov> I have how unbalanced my workstation is.
<ouroumov> i5 skylake with 16GB of RAM... with a shitty 5400 rpm HDD.
<UnClaimedCoder> Im on a laptop from 2004..
<nomic> hi UnClaimedCoder
<UnClaimedCoder> Trying to save up for a new motherboard for my PC, but where Im married that's easier said than done.
<ouroumov> I wanted to wait for Ryzen mobile to hit the market before getting a new laptop, I'm not sure I'm gonna have the patience.
<UnClaimedCoder> Ryze line?n, isnt that the new AMD
<ouroumov> yeah
<ouroumov> But for now it's only Desktop chips
<ouroumov> I'm waiting on their mobile APUs platforms.
<UnClaimedCoder> i was considering going amd route.
<ouroumov> Well they're really kicking over Intel atm.
<ouroumov> It's good to have some competition again hardware wise
<UnClaimedCoder> competition is always good
<UnClaimedCoder> nice meeting you all. ill come back at some point. but have to go
<sovereignentity> is there any avantage to going 17.04 as opposed to 16.04 on a new install.Are there any new fixes in 17.04
<ouroumov_> sovereignentity, you can consult the releases notes for each release since 16.04 on the website.
<sovereignentity> ok thanks
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-zesty-final-release/
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-yakkety-final-release/
<ouroumov_> sovereignentity, feature wise, I think the biggest bump since 16.04 has been the recent Artful Alpha 2 release.
<ouroumov_> Sure, a few features have been added in 16.10 and 17.04, but it was mostly GTK+3 migration and bug fixes.
<ouroumov_> Oh and 17.04 also has a sweet Ubuntu MATE Dark Theme.
<Akuli> i'm using a dark theme on 14.04
<sovereignentity> I may as well go 17.04 untill next april
<sovereignentity> 17.10 is beta?
<ouroumov_> Nope, just passed Alpha 2
<ouroumov_> There should be new features coming later in the 17.10 cycle.
<ouroumov_> Vastly improved Software Boutique, for starters.
<sovereignentity> I would like to install mate on my Dell xps 13 but it turned out to be a pain in the but
<ouroumov_> HiDPi?
<sovereignentity> yes
<sovereignentity> and the secure boot uefi
<ouroumov_> Yeah, that's also being worked on by Wimpy.
<ouroumov_> I guess for now the only workaround for HiDPi to get an usable desktop is to fake an inferior resolution.
<ouroumov_> Which is kind of sad.
<ubuntu-mate> On the Ubuntu-Mate web site, it says that 16.04 LTS is supported till 2019. Linux Mint-Mate 18.2 built from Ubuntu 16.04 says it is supported till 2021. Is this correct, and why is Ubuntu LTS only 3 years?
<sovereignentity> well image is burned so see you guys on the other side
<ouroumov_> It is correct, and this is because the team behind the mate-desktop components is smaller than the canonical workforce.
<ubuntu-mate> So would Ubuntu 16.04-Gnome or KDE have longer LTS? Does Mint 18.2 Mate have longer support because Mint has a larger team?
<ouroumov_> I can't speak for Linux Mint, but the other official ubuntu flavors (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and the new one) are also supported only three years if I recall correctly.
<ubuntu-mate> Oh OK so it must be the Mint team offering 2 more years support on their version of Ubuntu-Mate LTS. Or it is a type error on their web site.
<TrekRich> hey all
<ali1234> ubuntu-mate: some people would claim that mint is not supported at all
<ali1234> but as ouroumov says, different parts of ubuntu are supported for different amounts of time
<ali1234> mint isn't part of ubuntu so what they do is up to them
<ouroumov_> <ubuntu-mate> Oh OK so it must be the Mint team offering 2 more years support on their version of Ubuntu-Mate LTS -> The Mint team does not have a version of Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov_> <ubuntu-mate> Oh OK so it must be the Mint team offering 2 more years support on their version of Ubuntu-Mate LTS -> The Mint team does not have a version of Ubuntu either
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, the official Ubuntu derivatives, that can be called "Ubuntu", are listed here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<TrekRich> does it work
<TrekRich> and will it get updated evantually
<TrekRich> seems to work great for me!
<ubuntu-mate> There does not seem to be very much difference between Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 and Mint 18.2. Usually I prefer to build on Ubuntu myself instead of having to remove the Minty stuff. Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.2 includes more of the software I prefer. Past experience was that Mint was not as stable as my custom setups, starting with Ubuntu or Debian. I have made many remasters using remastersys and refracta snapshot. Not using Mint though.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-01
<Om> HI I have installed buntu 16.4 and somehow blue tooth of my laptop is not working
<Om> do you know any SW which can help to enable
<lot> k
<railgun> hello
<sandmann> Good morning. I read that Ubuntu Mate is for old machines. My Thinkpad T540p is not old, but I like Mate. Will you have Ubuntu Cinnemon, too?
<danilong> Hi. While compiling the driver for strange Syntek webcam it returns a lot of file missing errors: classmap.h, be_byteshift.h, opensslv.h... I have installed kernel-devel and kernel-headers for F26 and ask me if I should install anything else. I'm not an expert user and I can't find the solution in Internet. Thanks in advance.
<danilong> Yep, not ready for desktop. :(
<ben-luca> Hi
<ben-luca> #ubuntu-mate
<Menzador> So, uh, yeah, 'bout taht.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (zesty), package size 375 kB, installed size 2398 kB
<monark> hello everyone
<monark> i am new to linux
<monark> so can anyone tell me how to download chrome browser in ubuntu mate
<Jack_Sparrow> go to googlr get the 64 bit deb and double click it
<Jack_Sparrow> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<monark> Thanks Brother
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 59.0.3071.109-0ubuntu0.17.04.1360 (zesty), package size 61082 kB, installed size 242874 kB
<mate|28927> hello everyone. It's been a long time. Right now I am building a raspberry pi 3 offline webserver for educational reasons. The big question is if I should use the rasbian os (I think most tutorials use it) or if I can follow the tutorial's instructions with ubuntu mate raspberry distro as well. Any advice on this?
<Jack_Sparrow> find a raspberry channel
<ouroumov_> Jack_Sparrow, can you be more welcoming or whatnot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Could sure.. but the groups for pu are way better than anything here
<ouroumov_> the what?
<Jack_Sparrow>                raspberrypi has multiple channes on freenode
<ouroumov_> Jack_Sparrow, sure, but you might be aware that we offer a RPi image for Ubuntu MATE. And as part of the welcome screen on that image, they have a button they can press to land here.
<Jack_Sparrow> And no one here to support them. hummm
<ouroumov_> We can support them with non-rpi specific issues
<ouroumov_> For the other stuff, it's better to advise them to post on our community forums
<ouroumov_> or give them the name of the rpi channels, if you prefer
<Jack_Sparrow> do they need to be registered to join ?
<Jack_Sparrow> NP I'll just ignore for the pi guys and you can deal with them how ever you like
<ouroumov_> thanks
<steve_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<jrix> hello
<dirk__> hello guys. i'm trying to mount an iso-image with loop-option: sudo mount -t auto -o loop "path/to/disk/image" "/path/to/mount/point". it works, but after this it tells me the path were it's mounted is owned by "nobody" and group is "nogroup". how can i change the rights/owner/group of an in that way mounted iso-image?
<dirk__> i mean the rights of the mountpoint
<Akuli> does chmod work?
<Akuli> or chown or whatever
<dirk__> i tried, but it doesnt change anything even if it does not put out any special message
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> then i dont know
<Akuli> does everything work even though the permissions are like they are?
<dirk__> yes
<dirk__> trying out something...
<dirk__> tried the options: -o uid=myuser -o gid=myuser -o umask=222, user and group changed to my user but umask didnt change anything
<dirk__> maybe this cant change because it is an read-only-image. but why am i not able to execute the files in this mountpoint? there must be a way to mount an .iso read- and executable,even over a network-connection, right?
<dirk__> i solved it another way, thx anyway.
<jj_4884> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<jj_4884> Just curious what are some good dark themes to use on Ubuntu MATE ?
<jj_4884> and also maybe some dark cursor themes
<Jack_Sparrow> I just use the ones that come with the install
<jj_4884> any other suggestions?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-02
<nomic> pi3 is losing date time
<nomic> mate
<nomic> dunno why
<nomic> "pi3 lacks hardware clock"
<nomic> in that it doesn't have battery clock
<nomic> "ntpdate" .. you have to install .. sets time when network up
<Guest9387> Hello!
<criss969> oh dang son
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha
<neeraj> Hi everyone
<neeraj> I need help to install wine in ubuntu mate...
<wang> any body here?
<mate_> Hello
<mate_> Question regarding grub screen on startup. Upon bootup I get a grub screen where I have to enter "exit" twice before the boot will continue. Is there a way to get rid of that? To be clear, this is the second install of 16 04. The first time I installed it I did not get the grub screen. Thanks
<Guest26899> how do i turn off Orca Screen Reader
<Guest26899> I don't have a insert key on my keyboard
<Guest26899> you should think about removing it till the interface is worked out
<adam__> Hi. I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu-MATE 17.04. Does anyone know how to prevent focus-stealing? I have searched the web but not found anything recent (just things applicable to other window managers).
<g1ng3k1k3l> wew
<Jack_Sparrow> !find maya
<ubottu> Found: mayavi2, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 111 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=maya&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info maya
<ubottu> Package maya does not exist in zesty
<subrag> Question regarding grub screen on startup. Upon bootup I get a grub screen where I have to enter "exit" twice before the boot will continue. Is there a way to get rid of that? To be clear, this is the second install of 16 04. The first time I installed it I did not get the grub screen. Thanks
<guest-uiBetC> hi guys
<jimsio> right-click doesn't work at first. clicking shows the menu for a split second. clicking several times helps. any idea what's wrong?
<b4udv8> ubuntu MATE is gr8! - i've tried others, but ALWAYS come back!
<mari> hi guys im new with linuc
<mari> linux
<Akuli> hi :)
<Guest36705> how to update the distro with the terminal?
<Guest36705> hi
<KTrad> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Guest36705> ah ok what does the && mean?
<Guest36705> thanks
<KTrad> just lets you run both without having to type out the second part on the next prompt
<Guest36705> i see ^^ i try to learn terminal commands
<Guest36705> it wouldnt work if i would only use one & right?
<KTrad> nope don't think so. Though honestly have never tried
<Guest36705> anyone is familiar with Playonlinux?
<Guest36705> here*
<KTrad> I know of it haven't use it in years as I haven't had a need
<KTrad> used*
<Guest36705> well i d like to use ms office
<Guest36705> it is pretty good for german users
<KTrad> many of the newer versions of office don't run to well in wine/PoL if I recall correctly
<KTrad> too*
<Guest36705> yeah i ve read that. It works until 2010
<KTrad> why not run a VM with windows just for when you need to use office? unless you're planning on using the older versions of office.
<KTrad> haven't tried since office 2000
<Guest36705> i must say i tried many distros, but mate is working pretty well
<Guest36705> actually the only that worked
<Guest36705> i tried 5 atleast
<Guest36705> that uefi stuff is annoying
<Guest36705> and secure boot
<KTrad> you can turn secure boot off and enable legacy booting
<Guest36705> yeah i always turned it off but
<Guest36705> i never turned legacy on
<KTrad> ahh
<Guest36705> i meant to say.. i turned the secure boot off, but not legacy, that was my problem
<KTrad> yea, I know openSUSE, and CentOS 7 work just fine with UEFI and so do all of the Ubuntu distros in my experience.
<KTrad> but that is with multiple thinkpads not sure about other vendors
<hoopotus> I find it impossible to install Ubuntu Mate in Legacy mode. It will not boot. That's why I've been forced to use Uefi mode. Tried Acet and Lenovo laptops
<Akuli> hoopotus, are you from finland?
<Akuli> moi :D
<OMGNMN> i
<OMGNMN> but i just installed ubuntu mate in Legacy mode
<OMGNMN> it was the only way i could boot the distro
<frank_> hello
<frank_> New user to Ubuntu MATE running from windows vista what can I expect
<frank_> hello?
<margarito> dir
<margarito> help
<margarito> dir
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-03
<edgar__> Good night everyone!
<edgar__> starting today to use Ubuntu Mate 17.10!
<EldonMcGuinness> I was thinking of installing mate on a lab of old computers, any gotchas I should be aware of? I'm familiar with Gnome and KDE, but not used Mate personally.
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm loading it into a VM as we speak so I can try it out.
<White_Light> what version of mate, and are you mainly talking about hardware support gotchas?
<EldonMcGuinness> Well anything really, I've read it seems to work well on devices that do not have the horsepower for 3d acceleration is that true?
<White_Light> yeah it does fine with or without 3D accel at least the desktop does
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm was thinking of going with the ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS
<EldonMcGuinness> but I'm ok with using something else if it offers better support for older devices
<White_Light> what will the lab computers be used for and what specs roughly?
<EldonMcGuinness> They will mainly be used by elementary kids to go on learning websites
<EldonMcGuinness> Khanacademy, lexiacore5, etc.
<EldonMcGuinness> The most intensive part of the sites is generally the flash, I know...I know, on Lexia's site.
<EldonMcGuinness> They are all old Dell optiplex devices. Generally with 1GB of ram and more than enough HDD space for the installs
<EldonMcGuinness> I think they are all 1.8GHz or higher
<EldonMcGuinness> but certainly nothing lower than 1Ghz
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm trying to get them to replace the hdds in them as majority of them are showing smart pre-fail messages, with any luck I can get them to order ssds for them
<White_Light> it's worth a shot, I think it's fairly safe to say that web browsing will be the true test of the machines and not the Desktop Environment
<EldonMcGuinness> yea I'd imagine the flash will, as it usually is, be the main issue
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm thinking chrome might fare better than firefox on them
<EldonMcGuinness> How well does it function without the 3d acceleration?
<White_Light> I'm not sure, I've never really run flash on a web browser in recent years let alone without 3D acceleration on the machine I'm using
<White_Light> I think it's best to just test it out, also see if you can pre-download the videos and play them locally
<White_Light> if possible
<EldonMcGuinness> yea, I'll give that a go
<EldonMcGuinness> I'll be on the campus tomorrow and I'm gonna install a couple diff flavours, but I'm thinking mate is going to win
<EldonMcGuinness> Though it does not help to have spinning disks that are prefail lol
<White_Light> yeah that will be an impediment for any OS unless you plan to run something off a usb stick
<White_Light> hardware support for Dell Optiplexes is generally perfect by the way
<EldonMcGuinness> thanks for the info, yea, I'm just hoping I can get them to spring for new hdd
<EldonMcGuinness> If I can get flash to work ok tomorrow on the boxes as they are then I'm sure sdd will help if nothing at least a little :P
<White_Light> only issue I could see is that sometimes the BIOS has the disk set to "RAID" which is a terrible way for Windows to not bind its native disk drivers and instead use intel rapid store
<White_Light> use AHCI instead
<EldonMcGuinness> indeed and cheers
<White_Light> good luck
<EldonMcGuinness> Thanks!
<EldonMcGuinness> Is there a way to do an automated install by any chance? I'm googling now but figured I'd ask.
<White_Light> Given your use case, I'd look into creating a kickstart file
<White_Light> I haven't created one for Ubuntu (just CentOS/RHEL), but I believe Ubuntu supports kickstart installations
<EldonMcGuinness> cheers again
<White_Light> http://gyk.lt/ubuntu-14-04-desktop-unattended-installation/
<White_Light> this is for 14.04, but it should hopefully be pretty similar for 16.04
<White_Light> http://gyk.lt/ubuntu-16-04-desktop-unattended-installation/
<White_Light> instead of "ubuntu-desktop" under "Additional packages to install" you'd use "ubuntu-mate-desktop"
<EldonMcGuinness> well lets see if this preseed thing works
<EldonMcGuinness> Hey White_Light did not see your post until now, I happened across the preseed and replaced the one on the image with one I configured and am going to try it now
 * EldonMcGuinness crosses fingers
<EldonMcGuinness> meh kept getting dropped to a busybox cli, something must be amiss, o well
<marlinc> Is there a package of Ubuntu MATE I can install on top of a existing Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 installation (with the default Unity environment) that wont impact Unity?
<marlinc> So I can switch using the LightDM switcher
<hoopotus> I don't think so. You can find instructions on how to remove Unity, I've done it once a few years ago but you will surely run into a lot of problems
<marlinc> You know what, I'll just try, can just use a ZFS snapshot to rollback
<Astro7467> @marlinc: believe just installing ubuntu-mate-desktop is enough as it's a meta package
<Astro7467> definitely do a snapshot tho as MATE package will make changes to grub themes and beyond
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10-2 (zesty), package size 1021 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<EldonMcGuinness> I moved from ubuntu-gnome to kubuntu by basically comparing the two package lists and removing the difference and then installing the missing parts. Mind you this was all done via cli so there is that part
<Jack_Sparrow> I mount just my Desktop on a spare partition so I can slide a fresh OS right under it, and a script to install the dowen apps I add in
<voneus> how to use dual screen on ubuntu mate
<hoopotus> do you guys know if it's bad, when I uninstall a package, because of the dependencies ubuntu-mate-desktop is also going to be uninstalled?
<hoopotus> and ubuntu-mate-core is going to be uninstalled too
<hoopotus> since I can't get that stupid avahi notification go away by using any of the instructions out there, I'd like to uninstall the whole avahi-daemon
<hoopotus> but that would uninstall all of these:
<hoopotus>   avahi-daemon avahi-discover avahi-dnsconfd avahi-utils libnss-mdns ubuntu-mate-core
<hoopotus> does that mean that the compilation of packages that someone has desiced comes with ubuntu mate, wouldn't complete anymore and that's why ubuntu-mate-core gets uninstalled, or does it actually have an effect on something?
<Jack_Sparrow> hoopotus, install inxi  and run this command Please Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here. Or
<Jack_Sparrow> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here ..  If you dont have pastebin do it manually
<hoopotus> Jack_Sparrow: ok here you go  http://taviuntelo.kirah.fi/~hoopotus/inxi
<Jack_Sparrow> ok.. back
<Jack_Sparrow> Updated kernel and only two ppas
<Jack_Sparrow> so your trying to fix what by removing avahi
<hoopotus> to disable that notification that comes everytime the wifi gets connected
<Jack_Sparrow> Im guessing those are part of a meta package and removing them will resut in unexpected problems
<hoopotus> there are plenty of instructions how to do it by googling for example disable avahi notification but nothing has worked yet
<hoopotus> yes I thought so too. uninstalling ubuntu-mate-core doesn't sound good
<Jack_Sparrow> the little popup top right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gpes away in 3 seconds
<hoopotus> the one that talks about avahi yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Im dont get that but gimme a sec..  save that info on your system for your own use later
<hoopotus> mine doesn't go away until I click it. it seems like many other people get bothered by it too and that notification serves no purpose
<Jack_Sparrow> Here I must confess, I use the mint version of mate..
<Jack_Sparrow> I was going to see if I could figure out how to turn those off
<hoopotus> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gsettings set org.gnome.nm-applet disable-disconnected-notifications "true"
<Jack_Sparrow> gsettings set org.gnome.nm-applet disable-connected-notifications "true"
<Jack_Sparrow> Or open dconf-editor and scroll down to org ▸ gnome ▸ nm-applet and check disable-connected-notifications and disable-disconnected-notifications settings there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Is where I am looking now
<hoopotus> that notification looks like this  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DPdQE6b-uQw/SsJG6W5QRYI/AAAAAAAAADM/mvDVjFva_LQ/s320/NetworkServiceDiscoveryDisabled.png
<hoopotus> but I'll keep trying
<hoopotus> that notification is not actually the normal wifi connected notification but some totally useless one
<Jack_Sparrow> ok thats an important note
<Jack_Sparrow> hold, dont just supress it
<Jack_Sparrow> need to fix tha cause
<hoopotus> are you serious
<hoopotus> "Avahi is a system which enables programs to publish and discover services and hosts running on a local network. For example, a user can plug their computer into a network and have Avahi automatically advertise the network services running on the machine which could enable access to files and printers."
<hoopotus> as far as I've read, it's used for example to share printers. might be good if you want to do that but if not, then that notification everytime is just annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> hoopotus, get into your wireless setup
<Jack_Sparrow> set ipv6 to ignore
<Jack_Sparrow> in ipv4 set dns as 8.8.8.8   and secondary   8.8.4.4
<Jack_Sparrow> restart and come back
<Jack_Sparrow> hoopotus, is the router and connection yours? or shared
<hoopotus> thanks for advice, I'll try those things a little later. I usually don't use any public network
<Jack_Sparrow> hope something there will help
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-04
<louvetvicente> Hello
<louvetvicente> I want to create an applet to change output audio device in use any others have experience with this? I could not find an existing applet for this functionality
<Jack_Sparrow> im sure you dont mean something like pavucontrol or alsamixer
<louvetvicente> no I mean something much simpler. Think an on/off switch for each output device that is connected
<ouroumov> louvetvicente, hi
<ouroumov> louvetvicente, I think there's an applet that does this already, gimme a sec
<ouroumov> louvetvicente, check out this post from stevecook: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-do-i-permanently-change-default-audio-preferences/8629/3
<fie20_> hey, anyone online?
<mate|80057> Hello everyone i would like to update from 15.1o to 16.04, do-release-upgrade reports no new release found.Does someone can help? Tya.
<mate|80057> I have choosed proposed update and now do-release upgrade seems to work.
<merlin_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<mate|90027> hi
<mate|90027> guys i have 3 problems in ubuntu
<mate|90027> iam a new user
<mate|90027> anyone whants to help
<Jack_Sparrow> you should just state your problem
<JNICH0L> Afternoon. I was hoping someone could help me with a Marco query.
<JNICH0L> Marco can move windows to centre, north, south, north east, north south, etc, but can Marco also cycle through dynamic sizes, like Compiz?
<JNICH0L> ..or at the least be configured to resize then move with keybindings?
<JNICH0L> Ideally, I'd rather not use Compiz, because it doesn't return previously full screen'd windows to their original positions. I logged a bug over a year ago, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1586799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586799 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Maximised windows do not return to their original position" [Undecided,New]
<kaliningrad> привет
<kaliningrad> есть кто из России?
<kaliningrad> нужна помощь по установке bash-completion
<ouroumov> !ru | kaliningrad
<ubottu> kaliningrad: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrriviere> Hello everyone!
<mrriviere> Someone more is have problems with workspace nottifications on mate 16.04 ??
<mrriviere> #quest
<Guest87849> When I minimize screen it drops down to bottom, but out of sight & out of reach w/curser.
<Guest87849> I'm new MATE user. Did I zoom my whole screen and lose the whole bottom edge?
<ouroumov> Hello Guest87849
<ouroumov> Guest87849, that's weird, try and reset your panels with MATE Tweak
<Guest87849> Thanks. where do i find Tweak? In applications?
<ouroumov> System -> Preferences -> Look & Feel -> MATE Tweak
<Guest87849> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mate-panel --reset
<peto> hi, can you please help me with installing libindi packages?
<pine64> hu all
<pine64> hi
<doux> How come only Software Updater can do a "Partial Upgrade" but the command: "apt-get upgrade" doesn't actually do the upgrade "Partial Upgrade"
<doux> ?
<wallie> hi there. Anyone of the admins of the ubuntu-mate.org website out there? Just saw and downloaded the new iso of ubuntu mate 16.04.3. Just want to let you know that the sha256 of the iso given on the site is still for the 16.04.2 version. cheers
<sixwheeledbeast^> is that all versions?
<wallie> just checked the ubuntu-mate-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<wallie> good night
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-05
<mate|23378> Hello
<mate|23378> I am new to Linux, currently installing ubuntu mate, I am having some issues and it d be very helpful if someone can help me
<mate|23378> My installation has been stuck for 1h30 on installing grub2 packages, is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> did you have decent internet running live usb ?
<mate|23378> Yes I do
<mate|23378> But it s a slow notebook however
<mate|23378> 4gb ram, Intel celeron dual core (1,1 to 2,4 ghz)
<Jack_Sparrow> My install takes 15 minutes if I reuse existing partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> 32 bit ?
<mate|23378> I am doing a full install, removing windows 10 completely
<mate|23378> 64 bits
<Jack_Sparrow> 90 minutes is too log
<mate|23378> Should I restart the notebook and try starting the installation from scratch?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes and dont connect to the internet this time
<mate|23378> I am doing that right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill be around
<mate|23378> Jack, thank you a lot for your time, I am hoping it goes smoothly this time
<Jack_Sparrow> If not try the mint mate flavor also headed by Clem
<Jack_Sparrow> xfce might be lighter on that hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> lmde
<mate|23378> Mint mate would be lighter?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> xfce or lmde
<mate|23378> I will take a look at those if the installation gets stuck once again
<mate|23378> Or if the machine seems to under perform
<Jack_Sparrow> getting stuck is not necessarilly pointing to that though
<mate|23378> It just got to the grub2 package
<Jack_Sparrow> progress
<mate|23378> I am timing it
<mate|23378> Once it gets to grub2 package the mouse cursor also gets stuck
<Jack_Sparrow> but it ran fine live usb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have no answer for you then
<Jack_Sparrow> not bluetooth mouse is it?
<mate|23378> It ran very well liveon usb
<Jack_Sparrow> nothing special
<mate|23378> It is the notebooks mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> I got nothing that will help you here guy
<Jack_Sparrow> At least try mint mate, thats what I use , im not trying to steal users just get yo something that works
<mate|23378> Thank you for your time either way, windows already got erased
<mate|23378> So I can only run on the live version from the usb
<Jack_Sparrow> dl mint mate and mint xfce
<mate|23378> Is there a way for me to make an usb stick of that from the ubuntu mate live version?
<mate|23378> My windows seems to have been erased already
<Jack_Sparrow> have a second usb port
<mate|23378> Is there some Rufus replacement for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> grab the iso and use usb image writer to end it to the other usb
<Jack_Sparrow> hit super key type USB
<Jack_Sparrow> damn, hope that is the same for you
<mate|23378> I have no operating system besides the usb, not the situation I was hoping to be at
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats why I want to see if I can help you here.  what make model of notebook
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Mae Support
<Jack_Sparrow> Mate
<mate|23378> Acer aspire es15
<Jack_Sparrow> acer here
<Jack_Sparrow> gimme a min to reseach
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you booting in compatibility mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/linux-mint-17-3-on-acer-aspire-e15-freezing-during-boot-and-randomly-during-use-4175574952/
<mate|23378> I don't know, all I know is I am booting from the usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> reading now
<Jack_Sparrow> When you boot the live system, move your selection to 'Try Elementary OS without installing', then press 'E' on your keyboard (for editing the boot options).
<Jack_Sparrow> Move the cursor to the line where it says "Linux ....... splash screen" at the end of the line insert a space and then write 'modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core'.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hit F10 for booting. Now install Elementary OS and reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> -Turn on your notebook and do all the updates (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade).
<Jack_Sparrow> Next open a terminal and write 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub', go to the line where it says 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' and change it to 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core"'. On your keyboard press 'Control + X', then 'Y' and 'Enter' to save and exit. Now write 'sudo update-grub' in the terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reboot and you should be done!
<Jack_Sparrow> dmac was my deamon here too
<Jack_Sparrow> you there...
<Jack_Sparrow> kernel above 4.5 will fix most of that
<mate|23378> I am going to try that
<mate|23378> Not sure how to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> you will reboot the usb and edit it..
<mate|23378> So I try to open the lI've version, press e before it loads
<Jack_Sparrow> E or tab and replace quiet ans splash with  modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core
<Jack_Sparrow> and do the install with internet and if that fails.. without
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill wait
<mate|23378> So after I pressed e I see the following
<Jack_Sparrow> go down that page
<Jack_Sparrow> a lot of backspaces to get to quiet and splash
<mate|23378> Linux   /casper/vmlinuz.efi.   file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu-mate.seed boot=casper  quiet splash ---
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow>  Linux   /casper/vmlinuz.efi.   file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu-mate.seed boot=casper   modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core ---
<Jack_Sparrow> then boot it
<mate|23378> It is booting
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> updating kerenel needs to be a priority or live with newer then 4.5 kernel
<mate|23378> I am going to try to install again with Internet on as you suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta have some luck here too
<Jack_Sparrow> that prob has an atheros wifi which also has a fix if you have one
<mate|23378> Should I download updates and install third party software during the installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> still there
<mate|23378> Yes
<mate|23378> It is retrieving files, creating user
<mate|23378> Not stuck so far
<Jack_Sparrow> keep fingers crossed..
<Jack_Sparrow> Best guess is three minutes
<mate|23378> It is at grub2 package
<mate|23378> Cursor stuck
<Jack_Sparrow> damn
<Jack_Sparrow> ok without internet
<Jack_Sparrow> If that fails we need to try a copy of Mint 18.2
<mate|23378> I am trying without Internet
<Jack_Sparrow> UMate 17.4 shouls be fine though
<Jack_Sparrow> I feel bad for you ..  this is last option for UMate unless you got a bad image on that USB
<mate|23378> The problem is windows 10 is already gone
<Jack_Sparrow> I know
<Jack_Sparrow> time for dinner, but I will keep an eye open here
<mate|23378> Perfect, bon appetitravail
<mate|23378> Appétit
<mate|23378> It just got back to grub2
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<mate|23378> Cursor stuck again
<Jack_Sparrow> use live usb to make new image of any live usb and try agaon
<mate|23378> How can I get live usb
<Jack_Sparrow> are you on usb now?
<mate|23378> I am
<mate|23378> I am trying a last time
<mate|23378> I doubt it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> download another linux
<mate|23378> Wich one would you recommend ? Lite ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xfce perhaps and write that to a differnt usb
<Jack_Sparrow> I love Mate, sorry you are having issues
<Jack_Sparrow> did you check integrity if you have that option
<mate|23378> The thing is I want something light wich can be easy to adapt to coming from Windows
<mate|23378> I don't know much about linux
<Jack_Sparrow> What version mate is that?
<mate|23378> 17.10
<mate|23378> 64 bits
<Jack_Sparrow> Not sure why but I would try Mint Mate 17.3  64
<Jack_Sparrow> I know we are on 18.2
<mate|23378> And adaptateur downloading it, how can I make the Bootable usb on Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> usb image writer
<mate|23378> After*
<mate|23378> Can I download that from Mozilla as I would do in Windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Running live save a copy of your dl to a spare flash of burn a dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> !find usb image writer
<ubottu> image is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, ya
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mintstick
<ubottu> Package mintstick does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> damn
<mate|23378> I am installing etcher
<mate|23378> From mate software boutique
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<mate|23378> To make the usb image
<mate|23378> Wich distro should I try for an easy to install one, light ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xfce but i am biased
<mate|23378> Is it easy to use for someone new to Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<mate|23378> I am new so I don't have any preferences, I just want to get something working
<mate|23378> Xfce.organismes
<mate|23378> .org?
<mate|23378> It says it is a desktop environment
<Jack_Sparrow> go to mint
<mate|23378> I am there, on the main page
<mate|23378> I am on Linux mint on download, I have the list of all versions in front of me
<Jack_Sparrow> 4 flavors..  try xfce
<mate|23378> Downloading
<mate|23378> 1,5 gb it should be done in about 5 mins
<mate|23378> How can I format the usb on Ubuntu?
<mate|23378> Right click is not working as it does in Windows to format the usb
<Jack_Sparrow> !find image
<ubottu> Found: cloud-image-utils, genisoimage, imagemagick, imagemagick-6-common, imagemagick-6.q16, libcupsimage2, libcupsimage2-dev, libimage-magick-perl, libimage-magick-q16-perl, libnginx-mod-http-image-filter (and 329 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=image&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !find usb
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gusb-1.0, ippusbxd, libgusb-dev, libgusb-doc, libgusb2, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusb-1.0-doc, libusb-dev (and 69 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> image writer should handle it all but dont know name of ubuntu's
<mate|23378> I can't download it
<mate|23378> Not enough space
<Jack_Sparrow> burn to dvd
<mate|23378> It is a notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> is iso on desktop?
<mate|23378> No CD
<mate|23378> The notebook doesn't have a cd option
<Jack_Sparrow> in a terminal..  sudo dd if=/path/to/source/.iso of=/path/to/usb/
<Jack_Sparrow> in a terminal..  sudo dd if=/path/to/source/.iso of=/path/to/usb/
<Jack_Sparrow> need to finish dinner
<Jack_Sparrow> read up on dd
<Jack_Sparrow> aka disk destroyer.. but great tool
<wallie> did anyone download the ubuntu mate 16.04.3. amd64 iso in the past 24 hours? Would like to compare the sha256 sum. the one given on the website is the one of the 16.04.2 amd64 image
<karjala> if you download from torrents, is there a reason to check the hash anymore?
<karjala> I don't know, just asking
<wallie> I guss so, to make sure that the download is not corrupted?! I have not setup a torrent client on this machine so I took the http download. I can say that the USB stick built fine with the 16.04.3 image. As I plan to put this image on my main machine, I wanted to play it safe.
<firstclass> hola
<sixwheeledbeast^> I would say corruption is a good reason to check hashes
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha
<deskwizard> Howdy :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats Howdy sideways coming or going
<deskwizard> lol
 * deskwizard bows down
<clay> Greetings, I'm trying to get Mate working on my raspberry but no matter the install method It doesn't read it /produce a green light.  I'm following the directoins on the site - any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> They get mad when I tell you raspberry guys to go to pi.. their help room.     so good luck be patient
<deskwizard> Oh while I'm here... any of you guys had any luck getting gnome-maps location working? if not it's okay, I'll somewhat hunt through the code but i figured I'd ask before getting too much into that
<deskwizard> I tried running it from command line to see if it would give me an error of some sort when I try to get to the location settings, but no luck
<Guest12567> hi all
<magkneetoe> jey
<lonelyduck> hi, how do I disable the minimzation effect on windows ? its a bit annoying for me
<sixwheeledbeast^> minimisation effect? Fancy compositing window manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.74ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 19 kB, installed size 103 kB
<tony_> wolflander
<Jack_Sparrow> !find qtbase5
<ubottu> Found: qtbase5-dev, qtbase5-dev-tools, qtbase5-doc, qtbase5-examples, qtbase5-private-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !info qtbase5-dev
<ubottu> qtbase5-dev (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 base development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~1.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 1009 kB, installed size 12862 kB
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-06
<EldonMcGuinness> Is there a good, up to date, guide for locking down mate/gnome2 for enterprise type use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.24.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 147 kB, installed size 490 kB
<tux_> Anyone know if Ubuntu Mate will run slow on a 64 bit pc with only 4 gigs of ram?
<sameee> 4 gb should be okay
<sameee> depends how many tabs you like open in web browser, etc.
<tux_> I like to watch you tube  stream Pandora
<tux_> I can get by fine with Debian XFCE and only 4 gigs but wondered about Ubuntu Mate.
<sameee> should be fine then
<tux_> Thanks
<sameee> you can always try a live disk and give it a while on the hardware without risk
<sameee> *a whirl
<tux_> I will try that thanks
<qteyetrwrwgf> very quiet sound is recorded through the microphone. Increase volume input the recording  (i use input max) or add a microphone gain setting (as in windows in driver for microphone, gain +db). In linux recording through the headset at 50 - 70% quieter, very quiet. I use Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS gold and i dont know as with realtek.
<qteyetrwrwgf> In linux recording through the headset at 50 - 70% quieter than Windows, very quiet
<qteyetrwrwgf> In linux recording through the headset at 50 - 70% quieter than in Windows, very quiet
<qteyetrwrwgf> the recording level does not respond (|||||| zero scale) if talk, or only a sharp sound (|||||| one scale). Recording with a very quiet checked in Skype (call testing record record)
<qteyetrwrwgf> in windows ok
<qteyetrwrwgf> Recording a very quiet, checked in Skype (call testing record record)
<yizhao_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info zd1211rw
<ubottu> Package zd1211rw does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find zd1211rw
<ubottu> File zd1211rw found in linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-4.10.0-19, linux-headers-4.10.0-19-generic, linux-headers-4.10.0-19-lowlatency, linux-headers-4.10.0-20, linux-headers-4.10.0-20-generic, linux-headers-4.10.0-20-lowlatency, linux-headers-4.10.0-21, linux-headers-4.10.0-21-generic, linux-headers-4.10.0-21-lowlatency (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zd1211rw&mode=&suite=zesty&arch=any
<stephanie> slt
<Guest80016> polkit-subject-pid  " error comes on when i start my machine
<EldonMcGuinness> Trying to install mate on some compaq computers and the install hard locks at installing for x86_64-efi platform
<EldonMcGuinness> Any ideas
<EldonMcGuinness> I've got 4, all of them the same model doing it
<EldonMcGuinness> I've tried disabling uefi and the same thing happens
<EldonMcGuinness> This is on 16.04, going to try 17.10 now
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (zesty), package size 375 kB, installed size 2398 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kffmpegthumbnailer
<ubottu> kffmpegthumbnailer (source: kffmpegthumbnailer): video thumbnailer for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu8 (zesty), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<daviehodge> hello everyone enjoying  there weekend.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info grub-update
<ubottu> Package grub-update does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info update-grub
<ubottu> Package update-grub does not exist in zesty
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-30
<dmadhatr> msg nickserv identify 12btza
<matenoob> Hi I am trying to install Ubuntu mate on my Asus laptop using a usb stick. Every time I tried installation freezes after a popup saying low disk space. I am not sure if this is the right place to ask. Can anyone suggest what I might be doing wrong
<Brazil> What's up my dudes
<Brazil> E ae pessoal
<Brazil> Anybody?
<mate|39649> Hi
<ron__> I am pretty linux ignorant.  I would like to update my ubuntu mate 17.04 to 18.04 but get messages that the tool does not support the upgrade.  Am I going to have to do a complete clean re-install (really don't want to!)
<m4t> ron__: the supported upgrade path is 17.04->17.10->18.04
<m4t> only lts to lts (e.g. 16.04->18.04) allows skipping versions
<ron__> Thanks. Can you point to any info on doing the interim update to 17.10?
<ron__> since I am such a newbie, I am trying to use the GUI for the upgrades.  Is that possible to the interim then to 18.04?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-31
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I need your help guys
<Slown> I got really small icons and text
<Slown> how I can fix that ?
<Slown> I have a 15.6 inch display with 1080p resolution
<gnugr> Slown: seems you have graphical driver missing
<gnugr> probably nvidia driver
<rysh3r> hello all:)
<rysh3r> anybuddy home ?
<introsp3ctive> hello there I have a quick questioin. How does one set up ubuntu-mate to boot directly to the terminal with no GUI?
<sixwheeledbeast> I can only think of select it from GRUB at boot
<sixwheeledbeast> If you don't need the DE then install server edition?
<introsp3ctive> That's what I was thinking of doing but I had already downloaded the regular version so I was seeing if there was an easy way to do it without redownloading a different distro
<sixwheeledbeast> Just download ubuntu server LTS, any home directories can be copied. If you never plan to use the DE it's just taking up space.
<sixwheeledbeast> Apparently you can change the grub settings:- GRUB_CMLDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT "text" never tried this tho.
<sixwheeledbeast> you will need to 'update-grub' after.
<introsp3ctive> great thank you
<maxrazer> I just installed Quake Shareware and it was listed under "other" in the menu instead of "games". That seems like something that should be worked on the categories of apps.
<mate|77906> olá
<mate|40170> Niggers
<mate|40170> Niggers
<mate|40170> Niggers
<mate|40170> Niggers
<mate|40170> Niggers
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-01
<MyIgel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MyIgel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MyIgel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MyIgel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dan-18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thomasb9511> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kasa27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kasa27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kasa27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kasa27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MikeoftheEast> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MikeoftheEast> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FireFly5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FireFly5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FireFly5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mquin22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mquin22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mquin22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest3871> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3871> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<shah4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AlexZ6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AlexZ6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AlexZ6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<woddf215> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf215> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woddf215> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<woddf215> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ignacio19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ignacio19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ignacio19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<programmerq1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ks0stm29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mark-otaris> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mark-otaris> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<buriedalive27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<buriedalive27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<buriedalive27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KanerixWolfe> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KanerixWolfe> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KanerixWolfe> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KanerixWolfe> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<huhlig12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wgma> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wgma> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wgma> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ugjka7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ugjka7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ugjka7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d9b4bef917> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zord20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zord20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rogue10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rogue10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clonak24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ceber23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ceber23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badon7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badon7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<luke-jr20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<luke-jr20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<luke-jr20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nope__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nope__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nope__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xfil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gnugr> popey: ping
<Pidgeotto24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pidgeotto24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pidgeotto24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gnugr> popey: please answer
<tinyhippo17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maxalt29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-02
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> is there any possibility to get the power statistics app back on ubuntu-mate 1.20.1 ?
<schyken> Just popped in from the Welcome Center. I'm rather impressed that this has been set up so conveniently! Very impressive. :D
<lapion> is there any possibility to get the power statistics app back on ubuntu-mate 18.04 with mate 1.20.1 ?
<vkareh> lapion: what do you mean? The Power Statistics app is there, part of mate-power-manager
<vkareh> lapion: try running `mate-power-statistics`
<dreamscape> Hi everyone, is there a driver i can use on 18.04 LTS for my 5450?
<vkareh> dreamscape: if by 5450 you mean the Radeon graphics card, if the ones provided in the repos don't work for you (radeon, fglrx? haven't done ATI in a while) you might need to download directly from their website: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<vkareh> then run `aticonfig` I think...
<dreamscape> Hmmm, I'm on a later version though won't that cause problems? And yes sorry I mean the Radeon card.
<vkareh> dreamscape: I honestly don't know... I haven't had a Radeon card in a while :/
<dreamscape> I play OpenGL Doom and in windows this card is like butter, on ubuntu its choppy and has microstutters. I hate windows so really want to try and get it working the same on here.
<dreamscape> Are Radeon cards less supported than Nvidia in Ubuntu?
<vkareh> no, I think graphics support is the other way around: Radeon has better support for Linux than Nvidia does (AMD puts out open source drivers, AFAIK, whereas Nvidia does not). As for me I only really have laptops, so those typically come with either Nvidia or Intel
<dreamscape> Ahhh ok well any idea why i get micro stutters vs windows? It's so lovely and smooth in windows but Ubuntu its 60fps but it stutters its not as smooth.
<vkareh> dreamscape: no idea :( try running `inxi -G` to see what drivers you're currently using. You can also try running `ubuntu-drivers devices` and see what drivers are available
<dreamscape> https://pastebin.com/HjJWpj2S
<dreamscape> 'ubuntu-drivers devices' brings up nothing
<vkareh> dreamscape: from that pastebin I see that you're using AMD Cedar as your OpenGL renderer, you should definitely use Mesa, which the amdgpu driver should have proper support for. So try installing "xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu". If that doesn't work, you might need to download the amdgpu driver from the AMD/ATI website unfortunately.
<dreamscape> Thank you i will give it a go
<dreamscape> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is already the newest version (18.0.1-1).
<dreamscape> How do i switch to Mesa?
<vkareh> ugh... :/
<vkareh> I think I've reached the limit of my knowledge regarding graphic card drivers :(
<vkareh> try installing `xserver-xorg-video-radeon` and see if that makes any difference?
<vkareh> There's also `xserver-xorg-video-ati`, which I have no idea about either
<dreamscape> Thanks i will try it
<dreamscape> They are all the latest version apparently
<vkareh> but which one it's using? try again with ubuntu-drivers, but run maybe `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` or `ubuntu-drivers list` and see what happens? If they are all installed, there should be a way of telling it which one to use (that's what ubuntu-drivers does)
<dreamscape> no output
<vkareh> :(
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-03
<pragomer>  how can I change the terminal that opens from caja ("open in terminal") from mate-terminal to tilix ?
<gnugr> popey: ask the #freenode stuff to bring Sigyn bot in here too, it's an anti-spam bot
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-04
<lapion> vkareh Yes I found `mate-power-statistics` and I have to execute it manually, it's is not opened from the battery menu anymore
<sixwheeledbeast> An op can invite sigyn BTW
<Fretegi> morning
<Fretegi> so has there been any development regarding optimus implementation on mate 18 yet?
<Fretegi> so far loving ubunt-mate 18, but really need to thoroughly kill my nvidia card while traveling..  the old prime method fro 16.04 just does not cut it
<diogenes_> Fretegi, why not nouveau?
<Fretegi> diogenes_, well was not wanting to sacrifice performance if possible, but i am willing to compromise there.  in fact nouveau is what i am running now in an attempt to see if it corrects the battery life issue
<Fretegi> so far not
<Fretegi> on ubuntu 16.04 when in intel graphics mode i had about 5 hrs of battery, on nvidia about 2 hours.  i seem to have 2 hours no matter what on this thing, intel or nvidia, prop driver or noeaveau
<Fretegi> doesnt appear that anuything is sutting off the discreet gpu
<diogenes_> Fretegi, there is a possibility to boost nouveau performance
<Fretegi> heck i would settle for battery at the moment
<Fretegi> in all honestly i have not used the nvidia discreet gpu for months
<diogenes_> how old is the battery?
<Fretegi> and as long as it will drive external displays, im happy
<Fretegi> new laptop
<Fretegi> well..  8 months
<Fretegi> just switched to 18.04 2 days ago
<diogenes_> maybe it's battery fault?
<Fretegi> perhaps
<Fretegi> but it shows 97% capacity and last weekend i had 5 hours of battery time :)
<Fretegi> since going to 18.04, 2 hours
<diogenes_> Fretegi, i've seen people complaining about the poor quality batteries that start to loose the capacity after some 8 months of use
<diogenes_> but there is only one way to find it out for sure
<Fretegi> diogenes_, i understand.  but to have capacity cut to less than half in days, suspiciously around an update time...
<Fretegi> i just tried reinstalling nvidia prop drivers, brb
<Jesperson> Hey guys, can someone here help me with an issue? I
<Jesperson> I'm freezing every now and then from seemingly nowhere and I can't figure out why...
<Jesperson> I can still move my mouse-pointer around though.. I saw somewhere that it might be an issue with the power-delivery for the Ryzen APU/CPU but I'm not sure how I'd fix that if that is indeed the problem
<Jesperson> Hi, sorry if someone responded and I missed it - my computer froze again... I
<Jesperson> I'm on my windows partition now so I might hopefully not freeze any more
<diogenes_> Jesperson, come back tomorrow if no one replies
<Jesperson> diogenes_: yeah I'm planning on looking for answers every once in a while at least - seeing as I quite need the computer to function well haha
<b4udv8> say I want to upgrade irssi - what folder to extract to?
<b4udv8> in M$ it just overwrites the old version true?
<sixwheeledbeast> Jesperson: What system?
<Jesperson> sixwheeledbeast: I recently bought a HP Envy x360 with a Ryzen 2700U + Vega 10
<sixwheeledbeast> Using amdgpu? checked dmesg and/or syslog?
<Jesperson> I couldnt actually find a way to reliably install amdgpu, have not checked dmesg nor syslog.
<Jesperson> And am on the Windows partition right now since it doesn't full-freeze when it hiccups
<sixwheeledbeast> you should check your syslog for output after a lockup.
<Jesperson> I will do that the next time, I think it should be what I read about the power being "incorrect" at like p6(?) but I'll see what I can find tomorrow - thanks for the input!
<sixwheeledbeast> I have had similar lockups since upgrading to 18.04, I suspected DPM but haven't had an issue in a month or so.
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-05
<Jesperson> Hi, I was here yesterday regarding a few issues with my Ubuntu-MATE install and I am now here again hoping people can help me.
<Jesperson> I'm having freezes every now and then where everything just freezes out of nowhere except the mouse-pointer seemingly out of nowhere
<gnugr> Jesperson: first check with 'ps -ef' to see if a process is in high level to kill, but also be sure if not any missing graphic driver causes the freezing
<Jesperson> gnugr: I have no clue how to spot those in ps -ef, are all the listed ones high prio?
<Jesperson> I don
<gnugr> might a PID is too hight i meant
<Jesperson> I don't think I'm missing the graphics driver but I am unsure, I'll see if I can get AMDGPU-PRO for my APU
<gnugr> yes unfortunately AMD has its graphical drivers closed for linux users
<gnugr> e.g their fglrx driver
<Jesperson> It seems AMDGPU-PRO doesn't support Ryzen APUs? I think that's what I'm reading
<Jesperson> Oh, it isn't officially supported
<gnugr> check these kernels for Ubuntu might help http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16/
<gnugr> someone wrote tha his APU works with the specific kernel
<gnugr> v4.16
<sixwheeledbeast> did you check syslog and dmesg?
<Jesperson> sixwheeledbeast: there was nothing in the syslog
<Jesperson> I don't know how to check dmesg
<Jesperson> I'll look it up
<Jesperson> I don't know what I'm seeing there..
<sixwheeledbeast> kern.log would be the place to see older output
<Jesperson> I'll look that up too
<sixwheeledbeast> dmesg could be used if you could grab a terminal or tty during or after an issue.
<Jesperson> I don't think that would be possible, it's a complete freeze and the only think I can do is move my mouse-pointer
<Jesperson> And I'm not sure if I could do it straight after but I can try if it freezes again
<sixwheeledbeast> possibly not. You would be looking for errors in the logs. So the timestamps and time is best place to look. you could also try to grep radeon.
<Jesperson> sixwheeledbeast: That is assuming the freeze is due to my drivers?
<sixwheeledbeast> well yes
<Jesperson> I don't see any definite errors in my kern.log.1
<Jesperson> The last thing I see is my USB-Bluetooth mouse being connected and then it just shows the beginning of the start-up sequence
<sixwheeledbeast> I did have a system last week running 18.04 that locked up several times with nothing obvious in the logs, was working fine for months prior.
<sixwheeledbeast> Intel/AMD not APU.
<Jesperson> Okay, mine hasn't really been working well ever haha - I got it last week and installed Antergos to try it out but it wasn't my cup of tea so I installed MATE and the freeze persisted from Antergos -> Mate and also on windows
<Jesperson> But the windows "freeze" just hangs the system up for a little while and then resumes
<sixwheeledbeast> so it freezes with windows too?
<Jesperson> Yeah
<Jesperson> But it doesn't lock it up completely
<Jesperson> I saw someone saying it had something to do with the power-phases (p6?) but I have no clue really
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe checking the bios settings is a good place to start then. the windows driver maybe able to recover but the issue is the same.
<sixwheeledbeast> can you pastebin your ls -hw too
<Jesperson> I have checked the BIOS for any possible power-settings but there's nothing there, I have an HP Laptop and the BIOS is extremely gimped
<Jesperson> I can't seem to even use ls -hw
<sixwheeledbeast> sorry "lshw -c video"
<Jesperson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q2JG5gDtV4/
<Jesperson> And I'm running 4.17.12 kernel if that matters
<sixwheeledbeast> Not much product info there, latest kernel is 4.15 on ubuntu
<Jesperson> I installed it via ukuu
<sixwheeledbeast> you could try the proprietary drivers instead of amdgpu if its compatible.
<Jesperson> I'll look it up, thank
<Jesperson> s
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver this page maybe useful.
<sixwheeledbeast> that would be how to install amdgpu and remove the AMD fglrx closed driver
<sixwheeledbeast> also look at DPM too.
<sixwheeledbeast> "See Also" may also be worth a read.
<sixwheeledbeast> lshw -c video shows you have amdgpu installed at the moment.
<Jesperson> My graphics doesn't list there, I think it might be too new
<Jesperson> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047374/hp-envy-x360-ryzen-5-status-of-known-issues
<sixwheeledbeast> Helpful, but note Ubuntu-Mate is a little different to Ubuntu.
<Jesperson> Yeah, since the error is exactly the same as mine I'm assuming it's the same root cause too
<Jesperson> Maybe in error since I don't actually know what's causing it
<sixwheeledbeast> https://community.amd.com/message/2869331#comment-2869331
<sixwheeledbeast> people with windows and linux issues there, a few ideas on solutions for both.
<Jesperson> HI, yeah I saw that one - didn't know if it exactly matched my error or not so I kept looking
<Jesperson> Haha I just noticed I wrote Hi first, I must be damaged from e-mailing at work
<insanity99> Hi guys, anyone know how I can install Texmaker on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<insanity99> It says It says error: dependency not satisfiable libc6 (>= 2.27)
